# Random picture taken with a cellphone,,,,



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2019)

JB Weld,,,,let's see,,,,


----------



## Dialer (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## georgia_home (Sep 3, 2019)

Someone on another site I frequent was looking to fix a mirror just like you have here! 



Cmp1 said:


> JB Weld,,,,let's see,,,,View attachment 981955View attachment 981956


----------



## 86ccord (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## naildrvr (Sep 4, 2019)

Different day, different office


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 4, 2019)

I like me some Octoberfest.

Its not the same as being in a tent with hundreds of drunk germans. But its close enough.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 4, 2019)

Grand boys can have fun with anything


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Anyone ever seen these dragon fly's? Post Dorian. Wonder if they hitched a ride?


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 4, 2019)

Alligator nymph. Who knew they could climb walls?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 4, 2019)

Thunder Head said:


> I like me some Octoberfest.
> 
> Its not the same as being in a tent with hundreds of drunk germans. But its close enough.


? ? ? ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 4, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Anyone ever seen these dragon fly's? Post Dorian. Wonder if they hitched a ride?View attachment 982046View attachment 982047


Looks like a red saddlebags. Fairly common through the southeast.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 4, 2019)

I watched a hour long special on dragon flies. It is amazing how far out over the ocean they can and will fly. We called them snake Doctors growing up. That's a nice picture.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 4, 2019)

Here's a random pic just sent to me, and all I have to say is a big Ric Flair Woooooooooooo!  I've been waiting a loooooooong time for this day.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 4, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I watched a hour long special on dragon flies. It is amazing how far out over the ocean they can and will fly. We called them snake Doctors growing up. That's a nice picture.


They were always called snake feeders around here.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 4, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Here's a random pic just sent to me, and all I have to say is a big Ric Flair Woooooooooooo!  I've been waiting a loooooooong time for this day.


I have spent many hours running the chute pouring thousands of feet of footings. Why is the rebar not in the ditch?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 4, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> I have spent many hours running the chute pouring thousands of feet of footings. Why is the rebar not in the ditch?



  Good question!  Rebar was everywhere yesterday. Inspector required a little more depth in one spot.  I haven't been out there today.

Just talked to Dad, who sent me the pics.  They took out the rebar to keep the truck from crushing it and then put it back.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 4, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Good question!  Rebar was everywhere yesterday. Inspector required a little more depth in one spot.  I haven't been out there today.
> 
> Just talked to Dad, who sent me the pics.  They took out the rebar to keep the truck from crushing it and then put it back.


???


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 4, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks like a red saddlebags. Fairly common through the southeast.



First time for me seeing them


----------



## Milkman (Sep 4, 2019)

My co-pilot Dolly.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 4, 2019)

I don’t know how this dern X-R something phone work and why it’s posting 2 pics????


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 4, 2019)

Since I was at the property this evening....

The view out my soon-to-be back yard.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2019)

Spreadin` adder (eastern hognose snake) as big as I`ve ever seen. It put on a show.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Spreadin` adder (eastern hognose snake) as big as I`ve ever seen. It put on a show. View attachment 982151View attachment 982152View attachment 982155View attachment 982156


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> My co-pilot Dolly. View attachment 982072View attachment 982072


Cute dog,,,,Nala takes up the rear seat in my truck when she lays down,,,,


----------



## Throwback (Sep 6, 2019)

Pic from the funeral procession of a coweta deputy that died earlier in the year


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2019)

Dawn at Sinclair 9/8/19


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 9, 2019)

It was a good year. Winding down without any awards this year. Struck out !


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 9, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Spreadin` adder (eastern hognose snake) as big as I`ve ever seen. It put on a show. View attachment 982151View attachment 982152View attachment 982155View attachment 982156


I've never seen one of those.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 9, 2019)

Old truck


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 982296
> Pic from the funeral procession of a coweta deputy that died earlier in the year


Always a good turn out for those funerals. I've certainly been to my share.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 10, 2019)

We call them wild apricots.  What do you call them?

[


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Dawn at Sinclair 9/8/19View attachment 982420


Nice,,,,on my list to fish,,,,


----------



## DSGB (Sep 10, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We call them wild apricots.  What do you call them?
> 
> [



Always called the fruit a maypop.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 10, 2019)

Auchumpkee Creek Covered Bridge


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 10, 2019)

DSGB said:


> Auchumpkee Creek Covered Bridge
> View attachment 982630


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 10, 2019)

DSGB said:


> Always called the fruit a maypop.


Here also,,,,


----------



## Milkman (Sep 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,on my list to fish,,,,



Do you have a southern states fishing tour lined up?


----------



## redeli (Sep 10, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> It was a good year. Winding down without any awards this year. Struck out !
> View attachment 982598


you were robbed


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Do you have a southern states fishing tour lined up?


Pretty much just GA,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Do you have a southern states fishing tour lined up?


Would love to get back to NC also,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 10, 2019)

DSGB said:


> Auchumpkee Creek Covered Bridge
> View attachment 982630


That's an awesome bridge, without the graffiti. I built 2 houses just down the road from there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I've never seen one of those.




Both types are around here, both Eastern and Southern. You have to be careful with some of the Southerns. One color phase so closely resembles a dusky pygmy rattlesnake that you need to pay close attention before picking one up.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 10, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Both types are around here, both Eastern and Southern. You have to be careful with some of the Southerns. One color phase so closely resembles a dusky pygmy rattlesnake that you need to pay close attention before picking one up.


No danger of me picking one up. Not even a rat snake. ??


----------



## Milkman (Sep 10, 2019)

4HAND said:


> No danger of me picking one up. Not even a rat snake. ??



I have handled a few snakes before. They posed no threat to anyone by the time my hand touched it.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 10, 2019)

high atop the suntrust plaza tower


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 11, 2019)

Just doin' what pays the bills ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 11, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> View attachment 982600
> Old truck


1958 or 1959 Chevy. 55 ,56,57 all had single headlights if I'm remembering right. Nice picture.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 11, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Since I was at the property this evening....
> 
> The view out my soon-to-be back yard.



The view out of my soon-to-be back yard is about to change.  That big red oak on the right is hollow on the back side and I gotta bring it down.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 13, 2019)

Time for house cleaning
#contractorlife


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 13, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Time for house cleaningView attachment 982955
> #contractorlife


My buddy's is the same,,,,but you've got a nice setup,,,,his is like yours,,,,


----------



## 7 point (Sep 14, 2019)

A backhoe bucket I rebuilt.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 14, 2019)

7 point said:


> A backhoe bucket I rebuilt.View attachment 982977


Nice,,,,are the tines replaceable like a JD?


----------



## 7 point (Sep 14, 2019)

Yes and the guy did replace them


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2019)

......


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 14, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that dog have 3 toes?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 14, 2019)

We played our next-door rival, Fannin county last night.  Grabbed this pic from the sidelines as our boys took the field.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Does that dog have 3 toes?




No, that GSP belongs to the landowners daughter. He always finds me on the dove field and spends a while me. 

The three toe`d dog was my little mountain cur. He was a sport model too. Didn`t like to be held much.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> No, that GSP belongs to the landowners daughter. He always finds me on the dove field and spends a while me.
> 
> The three toe`d dog was my little mountain cur. He was a sport model too. Didn`t like to be held much.
> 
> ...


I'm partial to your late,beloved Healer,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm partial to your late,beloved Healer,,,,




Me too. She was my favorite. There won`t ever be another one like Elly.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Me too. She was my favorite. There won`t ever be another one like EllyView attachment 982991.


Best dogs ever,,,,I call Lucy,our Red,,,,wide body,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 14, 2019)

DSGB said:


> Auchumpkee Creek Covered Bridge
> View attachment 982630



My hunting lease surrounds this bridge. Both sides of the road and both sides of the creek...


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 14, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> My hunting lease surrounds this bridge. Both sides of the road and both sides of the creek...
> 
> View attachment 982994


Nice Pic,,,,love that bridge,,,,


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 14, 2019)

Molly the rabbit chaser on the left and Lady the glove thief on the right helping lay sod. Miss them everyday.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 14, 2019)

Last month.  Social Distortion, Flogging Molly, and The Devil Makes Three


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 14, 2019)

Tedeschi Trucks and BlackBerry Smoke at the Fabulous Fox. My buddy Benji playing with BBS


----------



## Milkman (Sep 15, 2019)

My happy place this morning ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Tedeschi Trucks and BlackBerry Smoke at the Fabulous Fox. My buddy Benji playing with BBS
> View attachment 983044View attachment 983045View attachment 983046View attachment 983047
> View attachment 983048


Nice pic's,,,,good band too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Milkman said:


> My happy place this morning ?View attachment 983085


Nice,good fishin weather,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 15, 2019)

Size 13 shoe. Kind of hard to tell from these pics, but that's a good sized deer track.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 15, 2019)

She was hungry


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Lucy napping,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 21, 2019)

Meet Wilson


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> Molly the rabbit chaser on the left and Lady the glove thief on the right helping lay sod. Miss them everyday.View attachment 983001


Love Bassett's


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 21, 2019)

You know that you are in the middle of nowhere and on a tiny jet when....


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2019)

I was at my neighbor's (cousin) house. My dog had his eye on me.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2019)

Family reunion today. I'm just about to bust!


----------



## 86ccord (Sep 21, 2019)

As a Phone man by trade, went and visited the Georgia rural Telephone museum in Leslie ga. This is an old service truck.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 21, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Family reunion today. I'm just about to bust!
> View attachment 983750



Something I miss. Family Reunions.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 21, 2019)

Love is in the air


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

86ccord said:


> View attachment 983752
> As a Phone man by trade, went and visited the Georgia rural Telephone museum in Leslie ga. This is an old service truck.


Sweet,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Love is in the air
> View attachment 983755


The love bugs in FL were terrible,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Family reunion today. I'm just about to bust!
> View attachment 983750


I'd be tearing that good looking food up,,,,I'm 6'0,162,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'd be tearing that good looking food up,,,,I'm 6'0,162,,,,


I'm 6'01" & 262..... + a couple. ??


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I'm 6'01" & 262..... + a couple. ??


I don't get any fried food,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2019)

We had grilled chicken (sauced & unsauced), fried chicken, pulled pork & brisket.
A ton of sides, including some good old swamp cabbage!
A whole table full of dessert.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I was at my neighbor's (cousin) house. My dog had his eye on me.
> View attachment 983749


What a beauty,,,,Shepard?or Malnois?


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The love bugs in FL were terrible,,,,


They are terrible!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

4HAND said:


> They are terrible!


Walk out of the hanger to the flightline,,,,good Lord,,,,Macdill,,,,


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Got these for the youngest granddaughter!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

My pup sleeping while I was watching the game last night!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Gotta few from the other day,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> My pup sleeping while I was watching the game last night!View attachment 983797


Healer?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Saw this T yesterday, liked the original movie, but love the remake!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Healer?


Yes sir my 3 month old.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Yes sir my 3 month old.


Nice,our Blue passed away this past winter,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Yes sir my 3 month old.


Male or female?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,our Blue passed away this past winter,,,,


Sorry to hear that!

I have, at least for the last 44 years had either an Australian Shepherd or a Blue Heeler (or red).


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Male or female?


Female, gonna pick up a male in the spring.


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 22, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> My pup sleeping while I was watching the game last night!View attachment 983797


I call it recharging.  My Dachshund is a 100% for 20 minutes and 0% for 2 hours.


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 22, 2019)

Fair sized tupelo on Horse Creek WMA.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> I call it recharging.  My Dachshund is a 100% for 20 minutes and 0% for 2 hours.View attachment 983804


That is the truth!!

Beautiful Dachshund!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Female, gonna pick up a male in the spring.


Our Red is in heat now,,,,smart as heck,,,,wonder if you mated a red and a Blue,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> I call it recharging.  My Dachshund is a 100% for 20 minutes and 0% for 2 hours.View attachment 983804


Nice,,,,ours jumped off the bed and injured his back,,,,


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Our Red is in heat now,,,,smart as heck,,,,wonder if you mated a red and a Blue,,,,


You can and I have. I have mated 2 blues and got some red pups out of it.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Wanderlust said:


> Fair sized tupelo on Horse Creek WMA.View attachment 983805


I still remember my first hunt down there!  Chasing pigs with bows and a bunch of like minded rednecks!!!!!


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,ours jumped off the bed and injured his back,,,,


They have no fear of heights.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> You can and I have. I have mated 2 blues and got some red pups out of it.


Would love to get a pup from our Red,Lucy,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> They have no fear of heights.


True,,,,


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 22, 2019)

86ccord said:


> View attachment 983752
> As a Phone man by trade, went and visited the Georgia rural Telephone museum in Leslie ga. This is an old service truck.



Looks about like the truck I started out in.     Didn't know about that museum, wish it wasn't so far away, I'd like to visit it.


----------



## Stroker (Sep 22, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The love bugs in FL were terrible,,,,



Was at camp in Talbot county today and they were everywhere, first time in 28 years that I've seen them there.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 22, 2019)

Sunrise on the way to work..


----------



## zedex (Sep 25, 2019)

Daughter's snake on black bear head.


----------



## zedex (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## zedex (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## zedex (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## zedex (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## zedex (Sep 25, 2019)

Last one....
Yall can pick on my mounts .... I know they ain't the best quality work.. I'm still learning


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 25, 2019)

I think there perdy cool. That snake is a heck no tho


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 25, 2019)

Dat snake looks too much like a coppahead... He'd hafta go!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Love snakes,,,,Daughter had a Tarantula,,,,no way I would pick her up,,,,


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 25, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Love snakes,,,,Daughter had a Tarantula,,,,no way I would pick her up,,,,


Lord have mercy No! Ain't no way on God's green earth. Give me a ten inch fixed blade and throw me in a cage with a lion.


----------



## zedex (Sep 25, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Love snakes,,,,Daughter had a Tarantula,,,,no way I would pick her up,,,,


I've always had a passion for snakes.  Best pets ever. I'm glad my daughter shares the passion


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 25, 2019)

zedex said:


> I've always had a passion for snakes.  Best pets ever. I'm glad my daughter shares the passion


Our Red cattledog was in the grass the other day,stepped on a garter snake,,,,jumped like a cat,,,,funny,,,,


----------



## zedex (Sep 25, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Our Red cattledog was in the grass the other day,stepped on a garter snake,,,,jumped like a cat,,,,funny,,,,


Too funny...

My neighbor has some kind of bulldog.... big big, big big boy. Intimidating as all get out but the worse he would do is knock you down and lick all the flavor off you.

A few months ago, I had the snake in the yard and the dog, appropriately named Dozer, saw me. He came running over at high speed but when he realized the snake was there, his brakes locked up and he ended flipping over himself,  got up and ran back home super quick


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 25, 2019)

zedex said:


> Too funny...
> 
> My neighbor has some kind of bulldog.... big big, big big boy. Intimidating as all get out but the worse he would do is knock you down and lick all the flavor off you.
> 
> A few months ago, I had the snake in the yard and the dog, appropriately named Dozer, saw me. He came running over at high speed but when he realized the snake was there, his brakes locked up and he ended flipping over himself,  got up and ran back home super quick


Lucy had never seen a snake,,,,hilarious,,,,


----------



## zedex (Sep 25, 2019)

Tsawwassen Bass Pro store, outside Vancouver BC.

Had to come to Vancouver today. Had to stop by.


----------



## zedex (Sep 25, 2019)

Black bear inside Bass Pro at tsawwassen. Looks like someone else needs taxidermy practice,  too


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 25, 2019)

Cutting the grass.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 25, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> Lord have mercy No! Ain't no way on God's green earth. Give me a ten inch fixed blade and throw me in a cage with a lion.


Amen Brother!!


----------



## zedex (Sep 26, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Love snakes,,,,Daughter had a Tarantula,,,,no way I would pick her up,,,,


Agreed. I think the cobalt blue tarantula is a beautiful creature.  I'd like to have one. But I ain't handling it. 
I know 99% of spiders wont hurt me but I also know 100% of spiders will make me hurt me


----------



## zedex (Sep 26, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Amen Brother!!


Dont be scured ?


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## georgia_home (Sep 26, 2019)

Had to look that up. Used to make it up to Hong.. Vancouver a bit back in the day. The PNE.

some good folks there with the old company and the other vendors. The island was good to.



zedex said:


> Tsawwassen Bass Pro store, outside Vancouver BC.
> 
> Had to come to Vancouver today. Had to stop by.View attachment 984348


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 26, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> View attachment 984379


What a beauty,,,,


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 26, 2019)

Downtown Beantown this moanin. Taking my son on the Revere trail today then to the Tea Party museum and on to the massacre site. Maybe a baseball game later or to head north to Maine.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Downtown Beantown this moanin. Taking my son on the Revere trail today then to the Tea Party museum and on to the massacre site. Maybe a baseball game later or to head north to Maine.
> 
> View attachment 984387


Many times to Boston,,,,try to hit Legal's seafood,,,,


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 26, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Many times to Boston,,,,try to hit Legal's seafood,,,,


I come here probably 3 times per month. Legal is a fave fo shizzle.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 26, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Pretty much just GA,,,,


When are you coming down?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 26, 2019)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> When are you coming down?


Long story,,,,I'll PM you in a bit,,,,


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 26, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Long story,,,,I'll PM you in a bit,,,,


Standing by.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 26, 2019)

Had a crew come out to drop this monster red oak since half of it was hollow and I figured I better drop it now before we get walls up.

Look how it dwarfs a couple of grown men that are studying it.






Tried to pull it back off the fence before dropping it, but there was simply too much weight on the dead side.  Hard to beat gravity.  





It's really a monster of a tree.  Fence is easy to replace.  New house ain't.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 26, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Had a crew come out to drop this monster red oak since half of it was hollow and I figured I better drop it now before we get walls up.
> 
> Look how it dwarfs a couple of grown men that are studying it.
> 
> ...


What a monster,like our Maple,,,,good firewood too,,,,


----------



## zedex (Sep 26, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> View attachment 984379


I was out between jesup and ludowici one day collecting rattlesnakes and walked into a large web with several of those spiders.. webbing all over me. Still gives me the heebeegeebees think about that


----------



## zedex (Sep 26, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Had a crew come out to drop this monster red oak since half of it was hollow and I figured I better drop it now before we get walls up.
> 
> Look how it dwarfs a couple of grown men that are studying it.
> 
> ...


That's one big dude. Itll keep you warm a whole season


----------



## zedex (Sep 26, 2019)

georgia_home said:


> Had to look that up. Used to make it up to Hong.. Vancouver a bit back in the day. The PNE.
> 
> some good folks there with the old company and the other vendors. The island was good to.


It's more Hongcouver more than ever. I took the Duke Point ferry to tsawwassen on way to and Horseshoe Bay to Departure Bay returning. All day over there and saw fewer than 15 white folks.... everyone else being Asian or east Indian. 
Never attended the PNE, dont know what it is. Hear of it every year though.
What part of the island were you?


----------



## zedex (Sep 26, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Downtown Beantown this moanin. Taking my son on the Revere trail today then to the Tea Party museum and on to the massacre site. Maybe a baseball game later or to head north to Maine.
> 
> View attachment 984387


I've driven through Beantown a number of times. Never stopped in.  Maybe area I was in but looked like a nasty, dirty place


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 26, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Downtown Beantown this moanin. Taking my son on the Revere trail today then to the Tea Party museum and on to the massacre site. Maybe a baseball game later or to head north to Maine.
> 
> View attachment 984387


Lots of minor league ball in the area if the season's not over yet


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 26, 2019)

zedex said:


> I've driven through Beantown a number of times. Never stopped in.  Maybe area I was in but looked like a nasty, dirty place


Can't remember the name of the bad part your referring to,,,,


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 26, 2019)

The north end is nice. Had a great day esp in Little Italy. Yum.


----------



## zedex (Sep 26, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Can't remember the name of the bad part your referring to,,,,


Hwy 138 to downtown area, south end of town


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 26, 2019)

PNE=Pacific Northwest Exposition. like a big county fair... kinda...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacific_National_Exhibition

we were at victoria,  there used to be a horse track there... a friend worked there... i think it's been gone for a long time.




zedex said:


> It's more Hongcouver more than ever. I took the Duke Point ferry to tsawwassen on way to and Horseshoe Bay to Departure Bay returning. All day over there and saw fewer than 15 white folks.... everyone else being Asian or east Indian.
> Never attended the PNE, dont know what it is. Hear of it every year though.
> What part of the island were you?


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 26, 2019)

My daughter pitching today against Byron Middle School.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 26, 2019)

The only thing random in here is the amount of pics. more pics less words


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 26, 2019)

Keaton beach this morning.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 26, 2019)

Wanderlust said:


> Keaton beach this morning.View attachment 984528


You almost in my backyard! Any luck?


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 26, 2019)

4HAND said:


> You almost in my backyard! Any luck?


Got a (2man)limit of trout and a few other fish. Couldn't find a red for nothing in the world.


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 26, 2019)

Wanderlust said:


> Keaton beach this morning.View attachment 984528


Do they have a restaurant there now ?


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 26, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 984520
> My daughter pitching today against Byron Middle School.


Nice !!!! my grand daughter plays at  East Coweta Middle .


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 26, 2019)

My grand sons first bass on artificial lure .


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 26, 2019)

zedex said:


> Daughter's snake on black bear head.View attachment 984160



Now that's something you don't see every day


----------



## 86ccord (Sep 26, 2019)

Did a little fiber splicing yesterday.


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 27, 2019)

LTZ25 said:


> Do they have a restaurant there now ?


I didn't notice if they do, ate in perry at old Mexico. That was mistake, not good at all. Should have went to Deals.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 27, 2019)

Something had his attention.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2019)

Youngest granddaughter on our 20 year old tire swing.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## 4HAND (Sep 27, 2019)

Friday night lights.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> View attachment 984648



Almost......


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 27, 2019)

No idea what this is named.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 27, 2019)

Good night. It was our Homecoming. 
6 & 0 so far.


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 28, 2019)

This morning.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Good night. It was our Homecoming.
> 6 & 0 so far.
> View attachment 984667




I wish someone had sent me a pic of the scoreboard from Putnam county Friday night.  We traveled down there and got into a shootout and came away with the 74-57 win.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 30, 2019)

Party Barge headed to the gulf.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 30, 2019)

Finally starting to look like a house.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 30, 2019)

All of my 255 lbs was not enough to depress one single side of this trap...



Set, then sprung with a 2x4...



I'd surmise that no number of able-bodied men without the proper tools would be able to release this trap from somebody who stepped in it. The whole rig would have to go WITH the unfortunate soul to the repair shop...

I think it would make a good 'No Trespassing' sign at the entrance to the property...


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 30, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> All of my 255 lbs was not enough to depress one single side of this trap...
> 
> View attachment 984974
> 
> ...


Yep,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2019)

The Kinch.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2019)

.......


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> The Kinch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







"


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 30, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Finally starting to look like a house.


Looks like you're gonna have some beautiful views.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Looks like you're gonna have some beautiful views.



Yes, when I'm done cutting trees, I think it will be a fine place to sit on the porch and take in the scenery.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 30, 2019)

86ccord said:


> View attachment 984550
> 
> Did a little fiber splicing yesterday.



I am trainable


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 30, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> View attachment 984648



That is carbon monoxide poison waiting to happen.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 30, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> All of my 255 lbs was not enough to depress one single side of this trap...
> 
> View attachment 984974
> 
> ...



I'd rather take my chances with a great white, gator or bear than with one of those. I flinch setting a mouse trap lol.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 30, 2019)

...


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> .......View attachment 984994View attachment 984995


I believe


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 30, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> I believe


?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2019)

This little feller was just hanging around the door, I left him alone today, if he is still there in the morning I will relocate him.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2019)

I had a helper while planting food plots last weekend. She borrowed Papa’s hat for a little while.


----------



## Josh3807 (Oct 3, 2019)

...


Lukikus2 said:


> ...View attachment 985000


Tidy Bowl


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 3, 2019)

Bit of art.


----------



## GreenPig (Oct 3, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> Bit of art.View attachment 985326


Amazing work.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 3, 2019)

Some reason my neighbor waits forever to cut and then he scalps and then he rakes all the clippings into piles.  No idea why and I am not the most neighborly so I dont ask


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 3, 2019)

Backyard being cut


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 3, 2019)

Felines don't like having their belly rubbed. The internet said...


----------



## normaldave (Oct 3, 2019)

Tired of the heat...(our place, December 2017)


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 4, 2019)

Jesse James enjoying his fried cornbread


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 4, 2019)

Dude that’s not just a little art. Y’all do amazing work.




fireman32 said:


> Bit of art.View attachment 985326


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 4, 2019)

Showing a Little wear on this pin. Tool bar on a cotton picker, holds about 7500-8000 pounds.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 4, 2019)

Taken from the truck.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2019)

Willy Clyde, my Grand dog.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 4, 2019)

Full grown farming getting close to sunset


----------



## Milkman (Oct 4, 2019)

Working on food plots and a tailgate lunch.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 5, 2019)

Bubba expanding the Ranger bed dimensions


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 5, 2019)

Rookie climbing.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 6, 2019)

PCB yesterday


----------



## Buck70 (Oct 6, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Johnny 71 (Oct 6, 2019)

Cool snake


----------



## ChanceHill (Oct 7, 2019)

I sat on the patio and watched this fox pick up sunflower seeds this evening until dark.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 7, 2019)

Random truck in for service...these are not engine parts from his truck. Lot going on here


----------



## Johnny 71 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## 4HAND (Oct 7, 2019)

It's raining!


----------



## Buck70 (Oct 7, 2019)

Your plots will sprout quickly now.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2019)

Granddaughter at the local football game, she is the one on the right!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 9, 2019)

Our new puppy,,,,


----------



## GreenPig (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 10, 2019)

Visitor on the pond:


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 10, 2019)

Checked the muzzleloader before I hit the woods this weekend.  That's off my tailgate at 50 yards.  I figure it's pretty close to dead on at 100.  Close enough, anyways.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 10, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> View attachment 986058




Where's this?  Been a long long time since I've been there, but it looks like a pics I've taken from Allatoona bridge


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 10, 2019)

One of the finest PBJs I've ever had the pleasure of eating


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> One of the finest PBJs I've ever had the pleasure of eating View attachment 986178



One of the most beautiful pics I have ever seen! A PB&J sandwich with no soggy bread 

Don't ever start eating that bread full of seeds though. Diverticulitis isn't any fun.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 10, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> One of the most beautiful pics I have ever seen! A PB&J sandwich with no soggy bread
> 
> Don't ever start eating that bread full of seeds though. Diverticulitis isn't any fun.



Ha thx man


----------



## GreenPig (Oct 10, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> Where's this?  Been a long long time since I've been there, but it looks like a pics I've taken from Allatoona bridge


That'd be Lake Juliette.


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 10, 2019)

Oconee River at sundown. Over my left shoulder from a tree I climbed at Riverbend WMA


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 10, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> That'd be Lake Juliette.


I wish I could find some of my old sunset pics from alLatoona. Man it's close. 

Great shot.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 12, 2019)

..,


----------



## Dutch (Oct 12, 2019)

Got 'em hemmed up. Get the bbq sauce ready.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> ..,View attachment 986305


Man,that looks great,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Man,that looks great,,,,



It was wonderful!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> It was wonderful!


Is that horseradish there?love it with Prime Rib


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 12, 2019)

How about another "best sammage I've ever eaten"???


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 12, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> How about another "best sammage I've ever eaten"???
> 
> View attachment 986330



Looks delicious!

Me, I love me some baloney sammiches when I'm hunting. Nuthin like baloney on good bread at about 9 AM to keep me sitting until noon! If I have another for then and a couple Candy bars, its an all day sit!


----------



## 86ccord (Oct 13, 2019)

Made a fire


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 13, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> One of the finest PBJs I've ever had the pleasure of eating View attachment 986178


This sir, is the definition of random.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 14, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> View attachment 986581



Lightning strike?


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 14, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Lightning strike?


Handle of my 12 year olds bat after jumping on an inside fast ball.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 14, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Handle of my 12 year olds bat after jumping on an inside fast ball.


 Was about to respond that it looked more like an inside fastball.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 14, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Was about to respond that it looked more like an inside fastball.


It is not always so much of an inside fastball but more of him crowding the plate. He took one off the brim of his helmet last year too and made him look like a squirrel with a mouth full of acorns for about a week. I keep trying to tell him....


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 14, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Lightning strike?


This was a lightning strike- the lights are on the ground. We were in the dugout below it hiding from a sudden frog choker and lightening storm before the ump called the game for the night. This happend probably before we left the park but thankfully we were already in the car. Took this pic the next morning when we went back to finish the tourney.


----------



## Sixes (Oct 14, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> ..,View attachment 986305



That might be the finest looking plate of prime rib that I have ever saw! The only thing I might change is the potato. I love hand cut fries


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 14, 2019)

Just a gorgeous view from the only spot around with good cell service in NE Nebraska right on the South Dakota line.  Miss this place for sure


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 14, 2019)

Not recent, but with my cell phone.
If you ever wondered if Mt. Ranier in Wa. is a volcano, it sure looks like one.
Taken from the parking lot of the factory I was visiting.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 14, 2019)

A few more fall pic's,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 14, 2019)

Jesse James cuttin' a groove in the hardwood at my nieces wedding.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 14, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Handle of my 12 year olds bat after jumping on an inside fast ball.



It looked like a fence post to me. Lol

I had that same problem in baseball. Broke every wooden bat I ever owned, or the teams. I use to like crowding the pitchers too! Those bean balls just wasn't worth it.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 14, 2019)

Found these at work today between a window sash and side jamb.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 14, 2019)

Home remedy anyone?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 15, 2019)

Does hanging around the farm


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 15, 2019)

If y'all don't know, there ain't no better way to split a load of firewood.  Cuts both ways, coming and going.  It will work as fast as 3 men can keep up.  You can slap bust some wood with this thing.


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 15, 2019)

Just looking through my Pics looking for a certain gun pic and found this. I took it a while ago when someone didn't believe my uniform was still ready, even though I retired in 1996.....lol. It is, by golly. Still sits in our closet, but the pants are a bit tight 

Oh, I still have highly shined jump boots too. We wore jump boots with class A's back then....when I was in the 82nd and 101st.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2019)

model88_308 said:


> Just looking through my Pics looking for a certain gun pic and found this. I took it a while ago when someone didn't believe my uniform was still ready, even though I retired in 1996.....lol. It is, by golly. Still sits in our closet, but the pants are a bit tight
> 
> Oh, I still have highly shined jump boots too. We wore jump boots with class A's back then....when I was in the 82nd and 101st.
> 
> View attachment 986784


Nice,did you do 20?


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,did you do 20?



Yes Sir!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2019)

model88_308 said:


> Yes Sir!


I wanted to,,,,


----------



## lonewolf247 (Oct 16, 2019)

....


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 16, 2019)

Chestnuts.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 16, 2019)

Gout. Again.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Gout. Again.
> View attachment 986942


With severe gout in my left foot, I have trouble looking at this pic and thinking of the flare up pain


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2019)

Just a farm country traffic jam


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 18, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> Just a farm country traffic jamView attachment 987060


were is that, sir?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Gout. Again.
> View attachment 986942


Wow,,,,isn't gout linked to diet?


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 18, 2019)

And there ain’t no way to get from hip to floor without pressure on or through the knee. Colchicine will help. If you can get it. 1pill every 2hrs until fun starts. Good luck!



4HAND said:


> Gout. Again.
> View attachment 986942


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 18, 2019)

I take Alypurinol daily but occasionally it still flares up. When it does I take Indocin. It brings on the same "fun" as Colchicine.
And yes, although gout is hereditary,  diet mainly affects it. My problem is I've never been able to figure out my "trigger" foods.
Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I take Alypurinol daily but occasionally it still flares up. When it does I take Indocin. It brings on the same "fun" as Colchicine.
> And yes, although gout is hereditary,  diet mainly affects it. My problem is I've never been able to figure out my "trigger" foods.
> Sorry to hijack the thread.


No hijack,,,,just learning something,,,,


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> were is that, sir?



That particular pic is in southern IL.  Here's another version of the weekday blues


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I take Alypurinol daily but occasionally it still flares up. When it does I take Indocin. It brings on the same "fun" as Colchicine.
> And yes, although gout is hereditary,  diet mainly affects it. My problem is I've never been able to figure out my "trigger" foods.
> Sorry to hijack the thread.



Same here. I've taken 300 MG of Alypurinol a day for about 5 years now. 1st flare up was worst, but none have been fun.  Beer triggers mine a little and causes that steady sharp pain but, but I cant find anything for sure that causes it to blow up on me


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 18, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> Same here. I've taken 300 MG of Alypurinol a day for about 5 years now. 1st flare up was worst, but none have been fun.  Beer triggers mine a little and causes that steady sharp pain but, but I cant find anything for sure that causes it to blow up on me


I've had a couple of folks tell me they take a cherry extract tablet along with Alypurinol & that seems to work. I'm gonna try it.
My older brother takes Alypurinol daily & he hasn't had an attack in years.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2019)

Sometimes the traffic jam hits town too. Have I mentioned how much I love living in farm country?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 18, 2019)

That's the kind of traffic jam I could live with.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 18, 2019)

Finally got some lumber going up.  Starting to get excited around here.


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 18, 2019)

Getting ready to shed his skin.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 20, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> View attachment 987263


looks like a western sky view at 41 and Cedarcrest...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 20, 2019)

Mud. Tire.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2019)

A single shot rifle.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Mud. Tire.
> 
> View attachment 987294


Gotta love the red dirt,,,,


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Gotta love the red dirt,,,,


That's not dirt you yank! 



4HAND said:


> Gout. Again.
> View attachment 986942


What area you patrolling boss? 






Wouldn't wish that on my enemy...well, maybe so but not anyone that I call friend. 

I've heard men groan with that stuff!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 20, 2019)

Pl


Patriot44 said:


> That's not dirt you yank!
> 
> 
> What area you patrolling boss?
> ...




Playdoh...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 20, 2019)

Pl


Patriot44 said:


> That's not dirt you yank!
> 
> 
> What area you patrolling boss?
> ...




Playdoh...


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 20, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> That's not dirt you yank!
> 
> 
> What area you patrolling boss?
> ...


The buffet zone. ??


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 21, 2019)

Waiting on the Zombies.
Think I'll get a pair of coveralls,hockey mask and a machete and come walking out of the water on Halloween.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 21, 2019)

Church yesterday morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2019)

Birds and a gopher.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2019)

And for those not from around here, any time I say birds, I`m talking quail.


----------



## killswitch (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Birds and a gopher.
> 
> 
> View attachment 987366View attachment 987367


That's a pretty site with those birds !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2019)

WILSON!!!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 21, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> And for those not from around here, any time I say birds, I`m talking quail.



You live in a part of this state I really know little about.  I'd like to take a stroll down there see the different critters.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 21, 2019)

Of all the things my boy could have carved on his pumpkin, he wanted a daddy deer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 21, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You live in a part of this state I really know little about.  I'd like to take a stroll down there see the different critters.


I've went down there in that direction hog hunting a few times. Those critters all bite. 

It's a very different world from ours, and it's fascinating. I like it down there. I can see why Nic loves it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 21, 2019)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Waiting on the Zombies.
> Think I'll get a pair of coveralls,hockey mask and a machete and come walking out of the water on Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 987357



The Creature from the Black Lagoon! Classic


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 22, 2019)

The power of water


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 23, 2019)

Went to check on our new house, like I do every day, and I see walls going up!  Leaves have really started turning in the last 3 or 4 days too.













This will be the western wall of our master bedroom.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 25, 2019)

Don't see these much anymore. Homemade skiff.


Spoke with the owner. He said it was a project he & his grandson built.


----------



## GreenPig (Oct 26, 2019)

My 22 lr


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 26, 2019)

My boys are building a fort.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 26, 2019)

Midmorning snack. Yes, it is a PB & J.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 26, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Went to check on our new house, like I do every day, and I see walls going up!  Leaves have really started turning in the last 3 or 4 days too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice view out the bedroom window, Wes! Looks like a great spot.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 26, 2019)

Cleaning up


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2019)

Small drove of turkeys.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 26, 2019)

Not random, this is grainy because it's a pic of a pic. My game camera caught this & I took a pic of the pic with my phone.
Thought it was cool.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 26, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice view out the bedroom window, Wes! Looks like a great spot.


 I think it's a pretty good spot with excellent potential for a future north Georgia gathering.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 27, 2019)

Got this pic about 1 minute after he stepped out of it. Probably 180 lbs.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 27, 2019)

Anyone have a match?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 27, 2019)

Post #306 reminded me of this pic I took when we were working on my Jackson Co lease last Wed.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 27, 2019)

Harvesting some shiitake mushrooms from my logs this afternoon. Got about 7-8 pounds. The bigger ones are about 6" diameter.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 27, 2019)

Baby chupacabra track.


----------



## GreenPig (Oct 27, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> Baby chupacabra track.View attachment 988213


My 221 Fireball is my beaver gun but I'm sure it'll work on goat suckers. Watch your chickens.?


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 27, 2019)

Miss Bea does not want to go to her crate.


----------



## GreenPig (Oct 27, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> Miss Bea does not want to go to her crate.View attachment 988227


She'll keep you warm. Let that girl sleep with you.?


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 28, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> She'll keep you warm. Let that girl sleep with you.?


In the crate she doesn’t bark, out of the crate, she’ll wake you up at 4:30 on the dot, barking like crazy.  I prefer to sleep a little later than that.


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 29, 2019)

Grandson and me in tree stand for Tennessee youth Hunt on Sunday...


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 988488


Gotta get one of these,,,,


----------



## redeli (Oct 30, 2019)

x2


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2019)

Fire in the sky. Sundown from the deerstand in God`s Country.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 30, 2019)

Spendin' the week creepin' around NCH's hood.

Breakfast at the Jukebox Junction Soda Shoppe:



On the banks of the Pigeon River:



And some beautiful scenery:


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 31, 2019)

I saw this knucklehead outside the Athens Home Depot today.

Tech fan, GON fan, white Ram. We are a lot alike except for pulling ghost trailers. 
I guess when you have no mirror in your tow mirror you need all the help you can get.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 31, 2019)

Screenshot from an overhead video of my late FIL's 55 Chevy at a car show. That's him in the brown jacket & hat.


Man he loved that car!


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 1, 2019)

Feels right nice this morning!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 1, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Screenshot from an overhead video of my late FIL's 55 Chevy at a car show. That's him in the brown jacket & hat.
> 
> 
> Man he loved that car!



Sweet! Did anyone in the family keep it?


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 1, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Feels right nice this morning! View attachment 988709



Gorgeous fireplace and ?!

I sure was glad to have ours last night when I couldn't get the heat to work properly. Sure was glad it worked since the temperature right now here is 27*.... LOL. It didn't exactly keep the almost 3,000 sqft cozy, but it was right tolerable at 6 AM for me to set up a little space heater..... LOL.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 1, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Sweet! Did anyone in the family keep it?


MIL still has it, but she's gonna sell it.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 1, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I saw this knucklehead outside the Athens Home Depot today.
> 
> Tech fan, GON fan, white Ram. We are a lot alike except for pulling ghost trailers.
> I guess when you have no mirror in your tow mirror you need all the help you can get.


Maybe it was Quack Bro,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 1, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Feels right nice this morning! View attachment 988709


Nice,,,,28 degrees here,,,,at 9am,,,,


----------



## GreenPig (Nov 1, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,28 degrees here,,,,at 9am,,,,


35 on the lake this morning.


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 1, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,28 degrees here,,,,at 9am,,,,



It was 27* here this morning, in beautiful downtown Tennessee.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 1, 2019)

Friday night supper at the old camp.


----------



## GreenPig (Nov 1, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Friday night supper at the old camp.
> View attachment 988806View attachment 988807


That's a fancy deer camp. But I wouldn't trust that chain on that swing.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 1, 2019)

My daddy & uncle built it many many years ago. It wasn't that fancy when I was growing up. As a kid I looked so forward to going to the camp!


----------



## kevin17 (Nov 1, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Size 13 shoe. Kind of hard to tell from these pics, but that's a good sized deer track.
> View attachment 983097
> 
> View attachment 983098


That’s how you can tell if you have a big deer before cameras


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 1, 2019)

I cut a trail through the planted pines to sneak to the edge of the hardwoods.
Someone else decided to use it also...


----------



## GreenPig (Nov 1, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> I cut a trail through the planted pines to sneak to the edge of the hardwoods.
> Someone else decided to use it also...
> 
> View attachment 988809


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 2, 2019)

What a mess,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Don't know why it posted twice,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 2, 2019)

Man that snow is pretty!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 2, 2019)

You can have it,,,,


----------



## nkbigdog (Nov 2, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Harvesting some shiitake mushrooms from my logs this afternoon. Got about 7-8 pounds. The bigger ones are about 6" diameter.
> 
> View attachment 988171


That is something I have not done yet. I need to,,that looks great.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 2, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> 35 on the lake this morning.View attachment 988797


From the woods this morning.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 4, 2019)

Really digging this iPhone11!

Looking out of the hood this morning.



Ole logging truck that didn't survive the cut!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Really digging this iPhone11!
> 
> Looking out of the hood this morning.
> 
> ...


That Cam on the 11 is nice,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 4, 2019)

There's something a-fowl in my hood....


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 4, 2019)

Rear view camera...


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 4, 2019)

Slow day of deer hunting.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 5, 2019)

My little buddy likes to ride along any way she can


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> My little buddy likes to ride along any way she can  View attachment 989450



And I bet she thinks she's got the best seat in the house! Lol...


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2019)

Followed this guy for 2 miles on the way to work.


----------



## nkbigdog (Nov 9, 2019)

Went to the lookout on my Mountain, wanted to take some pic's of the leafs turning..It still not what it is usually...Will try to capture it when it does, but here is what it looks like now


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## model88_308 (Nov 9, 2019)

I noticed the sun just right on some spider mum's bought by my wife because company was here the other day...


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 10, 2019)

Both pics before mother nature ruined my kill! 

View from camp but it was not as light out as the picture shows. This iPhone 11 is unbelievable. 



View from the stand and that orange coming up over the tree's was my demise this morning!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 10, 2019)

It was the Sun's fault.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 10, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> It was the Sun's fault.


That's my story and I am sticking to it!!! 

Really was the durndest thing that has ever happened to me deer hunting.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 10, 2019)

Me and my boy at the Big Poplar.  Not a whole lot of folks know where it is.  My grandad who was born in 1925 showed it to me and said it was known as the Big Poplar even when he was a boy.


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 10, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Me and my boy at the Big Poplar.  Not a whole lot of folks know where it is.  My grandad who was born in 1925 showed it to me and said it was known as the Big Poplar even when he was a boy.



You definitely got you a mini-me!


----------



## Putnambuck (Nov 10, 2019)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> You definitely got you a mini-me!


Dadgum that's a big ole tree......awesome!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 10, 2019)

Never been , but the trail is on my short list. Hiking getting tougher these days…
Please get all the time and memories you can with that boy, time will soon start to fly by…


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Sixes (Nov 11, 2019)

Mrs Winner's cinnamon swirl.  I didn't realize they were still around. My wife brought it home.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 14, 2019)

Back of the master suite on my new house. I side a section, prime it, paint it and move on to the next section.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 14, 2019)

1x6 clear pine siding.

I put 2 coats of primer/paint on all the cut edges prior to install.

Slow work when the paint wont dry and you have to break out the torpedo.

edit: I was bricking that step when a storm hit and the power went out. I got that much done with the cell phone light until it lost power. I need to finish it at some point.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 14, 2019)

My buddy Sophie helping me in my office.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 14, 2019)

Front porch of the master suite. It will be screened it. Wife wants to here the rain on the metal roof. It's loud.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 14, 2019)

What do you do when you can't find a guy to do a 3 coat stucco install on your chimney?

You buy some scaffolding and do it yourself.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 14, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> My buddy Sophie helping me in my office.
> 
> View attachment 991156


What a beauty,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2019)

Deer hunter this past Monday.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 14, 2019)

Main front porch under construction. I cheated and didn't prime and paint all 6 sides of the siding boards that won't get weather.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> What a beauty,,,,




It hard to believe my wife saved her and we're her 4th family. She is an awesome girl.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 14, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> It hard to believe my wife saved her and were her 4th family. She is an awesome girl.


Love Dobie's,,,,and sir,you have some serious house building skills,is your heater a 100,000 btu one?that's what I have,,,,beautiful house too,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 14, 2019)

4HAND said:


> MIL still has it, but she's gonna sell it.



Tell her you want it!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Love Dobie's,,,,and sir,you have some serious house building skills,is your heater a 100,000 btu one?that's what I have,,,,beautiful house too,,,,



Not sure on the heater. It will warm you up though.

As far as the skill go, caulk and paint can make just about anything look good. I appreciate it.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 14, 2019)

Kick out flashing where the siding meets the shoulder of the chimney. You can't tell from the angle but there is a 3/8" gap between the end of the siding board and the flashing. Everything in the pic will be white when final painted. 
I ran out of white polyurethane and had to use tan and the tan flashing was made from scrap .

The slot for the kickout flashing has 2 coats of primer/paint in it and will be caulked, but it should never see any water anyway.


----------



## WishboneW (Nov 14, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> My buddy Sophie helping me in my office.
> 
> View attachment 991156



Intense scrutiny.  You better behave


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 17, 2019)

Gam-pa and Adelyn feeding the chick-munks today...


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 17, 2019)

Walmart employee.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 17, 2019)

My huge *** ****.

I used those nuts behind the lathe on the stucco chimney to make the lathe stand proud.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 17, 2019)

BTW, if you need sack full of nuts go to Tractor Supply. They sell them by the pound. About 1/10 the price of Home Depot.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 17, 2019)

On of my home owners texted me about possibly putting a pool in the neighborhood(I manage the HOA until we are built out).


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 17, 2019)

'69 Firebird convertible.

It's in line for a full resto mod when I get the shop built. 

My first car was a '69 FB convertible. I bought it on 09-22-1978 for $550.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 17, 2019)

Local billionaire watering the grass for his cows. 

There may not be money in cows, but there is good money installing gigantic lawn sprinklers for billionaires.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 17, 2019)

Wife went to a wedding shower in Decatur. I got to thinking that there should be some Halloween candy left over and wondering where it may be hid.

Did some recon and hit pay dirt!

I'll take the trash with me when I leave in the morning. Covert OPs is how I roll.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 18, 2019)

She wanted to mow the lawn


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 18, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> '69 Firebird convertible.
> 
> It's in line for a full resto mod when I get the shop built.
> 
> ...


Nice,buddy of mine had one,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 18, 2019)

Jiminbogart needs a hobby, he's got way too much time on his hands.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 18, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Local billionaire watering the grass for his cows.
> 
> There may not be money in cows, but there is good money installing gigantic lawn sprinklers for billionaires. View attachment 991758



Lotsa money in dead ?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 20, 2019)

Painting the stucco chimney with elastomeric paint Monday and I had some company pass through.


----------



## StanB1 (Nov 21, 2019)

Owl sat in a tree in my back yard for about 3 hours, looking for breakfast I guess. Taken with my cell phone through 1 side of my Swarovski 10 x 50’s.


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 21, 2019)

Just doin' what I do. I love this stuff, nothing like living on sawdust!


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 21, 2019)

My little buddy Jesse James enjoying his ice cream at Truett's Grill


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 22, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Just doin' what I do. I love this stuff, nothing like living on sawdust!View attachment 992260



That's what's so rewarding to me about building something.  At the end of the day, you can look back and see the results of your labor.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 22, 2019)

Septic is in the ground.








And trusses will be going up next week.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2019)

Decal on my scaffolding walk board.

I like the "...with you boss." part. 

I checked with my wife and she told me to get up there and get to work.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 22, 2019)

Shared a deerstand with him this afternoon.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2019)

Close call with the mitre saw. You can see the blade marks on my finder nail.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 22, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Close call with the mitre saw. You can see the blade marks on my finder nail. View attachment 992400




Dadgum, that was a close one. Glad it wasn`t worse.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 22, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Close call with the mitre saw. You can see the blade marks on my finder nail. View attachment 992400


Dern son!  That was close!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 22, 2019)

Sunset through the trees.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2019)

Greta about 5 years ago. Crashing with my youngest daughter.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Dern son!  That was close!





Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum, that was a close one. Glad it wasn`t worse.



Just barely nicked me. Back them I took two baby aspirin every morning and a skeeter bite would make me bleed like a stuck pig.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2019)

Two man framing crew setting a triple 24"x24' LVL. Thank goodness for the Bobcat.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2019)

I should have never Googled "correct way to fasten multiply LVLs". All those years we just shot them with the nail gun. Those screws are expensive.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 22, 2019)

My little man about 12 years ago.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2019)

Framing the basement. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 22, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I should have never Googled "correct way to fasten multiply LVLs". All those years we just shot them with the nail gun. Those crews are expensive.View attachment 992404


Those screws are expensive, but they pull those beams together nice and tight. 24"ers are quite mannish!!! I love using LVL' s


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2019)

Sometimes you have to improvise on site and draw something up quick. IIRC, I sent that picture to an engineer to get the beam sized.

Funny story, I called the Russ the engineer to discuss the beam sizing. I have never met him in person. The lumber salesman had given me his number.

We talked about 10 minutes about the beam and finally I asked about deflection in the floor system. He said something along the lines of "you don't want a drumming effect".
I asked if we would have a specific deflection and he said he had no idea. I said "You're the engineer!".
He said "I ain't no engineer". 

Turns out I had spoken to another Russ the week prior about selling him some building lots and I picked him out of my contacts and called him instead of the engineer Russ.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Those screws are expensive, but they pull those beams together nice and tight. 24"ers are quite mannish!!! I love using LVL' s



They about wore my Dewalt impact out.

I wasn't sure the "crane" attachment on my Bobcat would support the 4 ply when I extended it. It was way over the load capacity.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2019)

Steve needs to be more careful. I told him to suffer in silence and I yanked that ring shank nail out with some pliers and we got back to work.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2019)

That ridge(master bedroom) is a 2 ply 16" or 18" LVL (I can't recall) that is 33' long. Neither one of us remember how we got it up there. We did use the Bobcat though. We just can't recall how.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 24, 2019)

I gotta rubber rifle this morning...

i


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 24, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> I gotta rubber rifle this morning...
> 
> iView attachment 992595


What lense were you using?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 24, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Steve needs to be more careful. I told him to suffer in silence and I yanked that ring shank nail out with some pliers and we got back to work. View attachment 992408


Shot myself once on the tip of my finger,,,,I think it was the chemicals they put on the nails that hurt more than the actual small puncture wound,,,,


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 24, 2019)

Bonus point if you can identify/name the "forehead eyes"


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 24, 2019)

New rescue dog at our place too.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 24, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> What lense were you using?



That's the panorama feature on my cell phone. Just pan the phone...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 24, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Steve needs to be more careful. I told him to suffer in silence and I yanked that ring shank nail out with some pliers and we got back to work. View attachment 992408


Shot myself in the palm of the hand with a 16d framing nail once. It was not fun. 



1eyefishing said:


> I gotta rubber rifle this morning...
> 
> iView attachment 992595


Hey, you can shoot that deer standing behind the tree.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 24, 2019)

Izzat where they are!
Been wondering.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 24, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hey, you can shoot that deer standing behind the tree.



The Germans invented a curved barrel for their STG 44 for shooting around corners in WW2.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 24, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> The Germans invented a curved barrel for their STG 44 for shooting around corners in WW2.


Left-side corners or right- side?
Or did it bend both ways?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 24, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Left-side corners or right- side?
> Or did it bend both ways?



I think it was an attachment and you could position it in any direction.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 24, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Steve needs to be more careful. I told him to suffer in silence and I yanked that ring shank nail out with some pliers and we got back to work. View attachment 992408


I have done that as a teen trying to finish up one Friday to go chase the womenz (ever heard the saying, 'slow down, you will go faster'? )

Honest to the man above, I was working in a cabinet shop after school in high school and the owner was pulling up a 2" staple gun from the floor by the hose and when he grabbed the handle (had it wired back for angle nailing), he stapled his hot dog to the bun, err so to speak..

Worst part was, I took him to the ER and every nurse in the hospital had to go in and check on him...


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 24, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Steve needs to be more careful. I told him to suffer in silence and I yanked that ring shank nail out with some pliers and we got back to work. View attachment 992408



Reminded me of this classic...


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 24, 2019)

As far as shooting yourself goes, I've shot myself with a framing gun(smooth 16), trim gun, brad gun and one more time with a ring shank 16 in a framing gun.

This one hurt. Steve wanted to yank it out and I said I'd get the Doc to yank it out. It was rather painful. I think I have posted these pics before:

edit: The blood on the middle finger is from the nail going into the middle finger after it went through the index finger.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 24, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> As far as shooting yourself goes, I've shot myself with a framing gun(smooth 16), trim gun, brad gun and one more time with a ring shank 16 in a framing gun.
> 
> This one hurt. Steve wanted to yank it out and I said I'd get the Doc to yank it out. It was rather painful. I think I have posted these pics before:
> 
> ...


At least mine was a sinker, not a ring-shank. I yanked it out with some channel-loks.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm all for yanking them out when it ain't my fanger.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 24, 2019)

Stopped by and paid a visit to a buddy of mine tonight. Hard to believe he's been gone 9 years. 

That dollar was laying there. As windy as it was I figured it blew in from somewhere. I left it there.


----------



## Mars (Nov 25, 2019)

I wish I could say this was the only time I shot myself with a nail gun........


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 25, 2019)

The crews that frame our houses defeat the trigger pull on their pistolas so all you have to do it bump it to fire it. That means if the gun bumps your leg when you are climbing a ladder you get shot. It's hard to shoot just one nail out of them. That may explain why they use so many nails(5-7 nails on one end of a temporary brace).


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Mars said:


> I wish I could say this was the only time I shot myself with a nail gun........
> View attachment 992719


OUCH,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Got myself with a Brad nailer,,,,tip of my index finger,,,,


----------



## basstrkr (Nov 25, 2019)

Mars said:


> I wish I could say this was the only time I shot myself with a nail gun........
> View attachment 992719



That'll feel good when it quits hurt'n.


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 25, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> The crews that frame our houses defeat the trigger pull on their pistolas so all you have to do it bump it to fire it. That means if the gun bumps your leg when you are climbing a ladder you get shot. It's hard to shoot just one nail out of them. That may explain why they use so many nails(5-7 nails on one end of a temporary brace).




They're not paying for the nails, are they?


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 25, 2019)

After looking at these pics...I'll stick to electricity.

It lets go of you 60 times a second (AC).


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 25, 2019)

Green jeans. Good grief. It was only a post on GON 
We do have a bear problem. Traps going in the hood soon.


----------



## WishboneW (Nov 26, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Shared a deerstand with him this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 992399



You use a tree stand????

Legend has it when Nick shows up in the woods all the big boys show up and surrender!!??


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 26, 2019)

Making progress. Actually got about 3/4 of the roof decking on today. Finish decking in the morning and then got one more little roof to frame on the front.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 26, 2019)

I love the look of a stick frame roof before it's decked.

Naildriver, have you ever seen any of Larry Haun's videos?

Good stuff.


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 26, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I love the look or a stick frame roof before it's decked.
> 
> Naildriver, have you ever seen any of Larry Haun's videos?
> 
> Good stuff.


Yes sir, that man was a framing machine in his day. A couple weeks ago I bought Will Holladay's book, "A Roof Cutter's Secrets To Framing The Custom Home." He and Larry would have been an unstoppable force in the framing world. I've been framing as well as various other things since 1994. Self employed since 1996. It is an excellent read, however it is not for the beginner!! And he even states that in the beginning.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 28, 2019)

This guy didn't want to leave the road kill.


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 29, 2019)

Got away from the traditional turkey and did chickens and game hens.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 29, 2019)

Where I’m sitting right now: on top of a 50 foot cliff overlooking a deep ravine and a hillside with a good deer trail crossing it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 29, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Where I’m sitting right now: on top of a 50 foot cliff overlooking a deep ravine and a hillside with a good deer trail crossing it.
> View attachment 993283


How's that mountain weather?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 29, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> How's that mountain weather?


Nice and perfect today. Supposed to rain tomorrow and turn to snow and wind Sunday night.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Chilly out,but no wind,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 29, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Where I’m sitting right now: on top of a 50 foot cliff overlooking a deep ravine and a hillside with a good deer trail crossing it.
> View attachment 993283



Better than any tree stand! I use to have a couple of spots like that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 29, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Better than any tree stand! I use to have a couple of spots like that.


Tree stands aren’t much of an advantage in a lot of places around here. You can be thirty feet up a tree and still shooting up at a deer.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 29, 2019)

I don't ever bleach my grills.???


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 29, 2019)

A few rainbow trout during the warm part of this afternoon...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## GreenPig (Nov 30, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


>


If you coat your peanuts in liquid Benadryl, they'll slow down.?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 30, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> I don't ever bleach my grills.???View attachment 993329


I like to put los osos on the grill, myself.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 30, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I like to put los osos on the grill, myself.



Is that a degreaser?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 30, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Is that a degreaser?
> View attachment 993389


It's bears.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

Traffic a bit heavy on EB I-10. Driving home from Jackson Co hunt.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 30, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Is that a degreaser?


 Naw, they can be greasy.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

The gnats were bad in Watkinsville today(we never have gnats here). This it the end of a piece of siding(2 coats paint on all cut ends) after about 3 minutes.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm not fond of working up on the roof. Especially on the edge of the roof.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

It's a little tight on this side of the chimney. Decided against the walkboard and ran the siding off ladders.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> It's a little tight on this side of the chimney. Decided against the wallboard and ran the siding off ladders.
> 
> View attachment 993451


Can you recommend a website to help me tie into an existing roof to extend it?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

There was more elbow room on the left side of the chimney.

The reason there are so many ladders is that since I'm working alone I go from ladder to ladder instead of going down one ladder and back up the next ladder. Saves time and knees.

I painted this side on Thanksgiving. I like to paint without a ladder having to be against the siding. I don't want ladder marks or holidays. 

A couple of those ladders(40 footers) are heavy so I don't want to move them but one time.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Can you recommend a website to help me tie into an existing roof to extend it?




As far as framing or the whole shootin' match?

For framing the Larry Haun videos are good.

If you haven't done that type of work I would recommend finding someone who has.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> As far as framing or the whole shootin' match?
> 
> For framing the Larry Haun videos are good.
> 
> If you haven't done that type of work I would recommend finding someone who has.


I'd have to have my boy do it,,,,just want to extend about 8 ft,,,,2 6x6 posts at the end,,,,open, not framed in,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

Thanksgiving day is a bad time to find out you grabbed the wrong color when you bought paint.

I thought I had an extra 5 gallon bucket but I only had about 2 gallons of Ultra Pure White. I put it in a smaller diameter bucket, took the strainer off the pickup tube on the sprayer and tilted the bucket back so the sprayer could suck the bucket dry. 
I got two coats with about a pint to spare.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'd have to have my boy do it,,,,just want to extend about 8 ft,,,,2 6x6 posts at the end,,,,open, not framed in,,,,




Just a shed roof?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Just a shed roof?


Yep,,,,I've got the tools,,,,just never tied into an existing roof,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 30, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I'm not fond of working up on the roof. Especially on the edge of the roof.
> 
> View attachment 993450


I know whatcha' mean.
The end of the ridge on the left is 40' to the ground. I was happy to be finished with that part!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Yep,,,,I've got the tools,,,,just never tied into an existing roof,,,,




Pitch on existing roof?
Wall height to FFE?(finished floor elevation, be it a deck, the ground a patio, ect)?
Pitch on extension?
I assume you are coming off of a straight run of roof with no gables or valleys?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> I know whatcha' mean.
> The end of the ridge on the left is 40' to the ground. I was happy to be finished with that part!



My back screened porch will be metal roof on a 12/12. I'll be working off of purlins(no decking) so I don't mind.

How did y'all walk on the metal? Toe boards off to the side?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

Like this?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Like this?View attachment 993458


Yep,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 30, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> My back screened porch will be metal roof on a 12/12. I'll be working off of purlins(no decking) so I don't mind.
> 
> How did y'all walk on the metal? Toe boards off to the side?


Yes sir. 2x4 toeboards and screwed every sheet as we went and then shimmied out there and screwed on the ridge cap. It makes you tighten up a little bit


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Yes sir. 2x4 toeboards and screwed every sheet as we went and then shimmied out there and screwed on the ridge cap. It makes you tighten up a little bit



I may need you to come by my place when we get to that porch just to show us that technique.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

Shed roof for CMP1. Off a gable wall instead of a roof though.

I don't mind walking on metal on a 1/12 pitch.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Shed roof for CMP1. Off a gable wall instead of a roof though.
> 
> I don't mind walking on metal on a 1/12 pitch.View attachment 993462


Nice,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,



We built that little house for my buddy's daughter on his horse farm. She was on a "tight budget" and never stopped spending money.

We had a 12x12 deck in the budget.
Then she wanted it roofed and screened.

Then she wanted to add deck all the way across the back of the house and part way down the side.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

Beam detail for CMP1.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Beam detail for CMP1.View attachment 993463


Thanks,,,,I was gonna double the 2x12s on either side of the posts,,,,


----------



## StanB1 (Dec 1, 2019)

I _was _going to get the rest of the leaves up off the yard today, buuutttt....





Guess I have the day off!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2019)

StanB1 said:


> I _was _going to get the rest of the leaves up off the yard today, buuutttt....
> 
> View attachment 993505
> 
> ...


We've got about 6 inches so far,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2019)

I'll be plowing snow later,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 1, 2019)

That's purty,, but y'all keep it there!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> That's purty,, but y'all keep it there!


Snow sux,,,,


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Last year


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 1, 2019)

I went on a walkabout through some old woods Saturday.  I've been on a kick lately to hunt some of my grandad's old haunts.  During the 70s and 80s, there were some great deer killed back in there.  In recent years, it receives very little pressure.  I was several miles from the nearest road when I came across this old steel Mtn. Dew can, evidence that someone had the same idea as me a very long time ago.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 2, 2019)

May pop


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 2, 2019)

My favorite tree in Hannahatchee WMA


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 2, 2019)

Mountains this afternoon:


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 2, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I went on a walkabout through some old woods Saturday.  I've been on a kick lately to hunt some of my grandad's old haunts.  During the 70s and 80s, there were some great deer killed back in there.  In recent years, it receives very little pressure.  I was several miles from the nearest road when I came across this old steel Mtn. Dew can, evidence that someone had the same idea as me a very long time ago.



 I love that.
 I too once was up on a high lead heading to the Appalachian trail when I saw what I thought was a piece of litter a few yards away.  I was so far in, it startled me that somebody else might have been here recently. When I checked it out, I saw that it was an old rusted out Coke can. I think it was older than yours. It had a completely missing pull top.
I've always said to my wife that she likes to be around 40 people, while I like to be where nobody's been in 40 years!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 3, 2019)

1 WTC from my Jersey hotel room this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 3, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> 1 WTC from my Jersey hotel room this morning.
> 
> View attachment 993782


No thanks.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 3, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> No thanks.


Lol.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 3, 2019)

Chipmonk fishing…
I got one. Get the net!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 3, 2019)

Neat little birch tree I found this morning out squirrel hunting


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 3, 2019)

Side 2


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 5, 2019)

Southbound.
 Boat in the rearview.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 5, 2019)

oldfatbubba said:


> My favorite tree in Hannahatchee WMA
> 
> View attachment 993750


That Burl would be a dandy,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 5, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mountains this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 993752


Why I like western NC,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 5, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Southbound.
> Boat in the rearview.
> View attachment 994055


Nice,,,,I wish,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 6, 2019)

Friday at the office


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 6, 2019)

Med helicopter landing at a crash today


----------



## GreenPig (Dec 7, 2019)

I didn't catch a single fish. But this was worth the trip.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Med helicopter landing at a crash today
> View attachment 994259


Nice shot,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> I didn't catch a single fish. But this was worth the trip.View attachment 994282


Nice,what lake?


----------



## GreenPig (Dec 7, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,what lake?


Juliette


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 7, 2019)

Grooms cake.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> Grooms cake.View attachment 994332


That is amazing! The detail is incredible, including the "Gibson" inside the body!


----------



## GreenPig (Dec 7, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> Grooms cake.View attachment 994332


Wow!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 7, 2019)

Took my boy on his first rabbit hunt today.  Was good to hear some beagles working.


















Plum wore out!


----------



## GreenPig (Dec 7, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Took my boy on his first rabbit hunt today.  Was good to hear some beagles working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent. I like that sling on the Daisy. Rabbit hunting and dinosaur wrangling, sounds like a perfect day.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 7, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> Excellent. I like that sling on the Daisy.



Thanks, it's custom made.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 7, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> Grooms cake.View attachment 994332



Awesome cakes! We are going to see one cut open to verify that these are actually cakes.

I volunteer to eat a piece for verification purposes.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 7, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> May pop View attachment 993747


What is that, Luk?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2019)

That's so cool.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 8, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> What is that, Luk?



It is a plastic hose patch on the main water line in a home the previous plumber left. And it's about to blow.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 8, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> It is a plastic hose patch on the main water line in a home the previous plumber left. And it's about to blow.



That's crazy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> Grooms cake.View attachment 994332


Wow! That is amazing. Detail is spot on, I have the real thing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Took my boy on his first rabbit hunt today.  Was good to hear some beagles working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a very happy little feller!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2019)

A few pic's from yesterday,,,,


----------



## Buck70 (Dec 8, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Took my boy on his first rabbit hunt today.  Was good to hear some beagles working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of those "All is right in the world moments".


----------



## Milkman (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## fireman32 (Dec 8, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Wow! That is amazing. Detail is spot on, I have the real thing.


Thought you might like this one. He’s a very good friend of ours, trying to make it big. He plays everywhere he can.  He’s the lead singer of our church band, my wife is a back up/lead singer, but only at church.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 8, 2019)

Smelly bug


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 9, 2019)

Installed the plumbing manifold for my house yesterday. This is the first time I've ever installed one. I'm not looking forward to pulling all the tubing.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Installed the plumbing manifold for my house yesterday. This is the first time I've ever installed one. I'm not looking forward to pulling all the tubing. View attachment 994582


Gotta be easier than hard piping or copper,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 9, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Installed the plumbing manifold for my house yesterday. This is the first time I've ever installed one. I'm not looking forward to pulling all the tubing. View attachment 994582



Use Pex A


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 9, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Use Pex A



I would have but apparently it leaches a lot more chemicals than PEX B. Probably not really an issue but I'm paranoid.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 9, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I would have but apparently it leaches a lot more chemicals than PEX B. Probably not really an issue but I'm paranoid.



Interesting. I haven't heard that before. Learn something new every day.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 9, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Interesting. I haven't heard that before. Learn something new every day.



There is a video comparing A&B on Supplyhouse.com


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 9, 2019)

Sorry. The video was on Pex Universe's site.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 9, 2019)

A will with stand higher temperatures, such as in attic spaces, for a longer period of time. On either system use the brass fittings, not plastic and you will have no worries. As long as everything is crimped correctly. The leaching aspect is really a small matter when you don't know the quality of city water, unless you are on a well. 

My may pop repair. I do not condone sharkbite fittings in any repair but this was an emergency and the 60 year old copper was to thin to sweat.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 9, 2019)

I was installing can lights(42 of those suckers) in the basement today and came across this snake skin in the floor trusses.


I turned the ladder around with my back to the wall and felt a 9'+ rattlesnake flick his tongue on the back of my neck.

Turns out it was just the end of the string I had run to keep the row of can lights straight. It sure felt like a 9'+ rattlesnake's tongue.


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 10, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I was installing can lights(42 of those suckers) in the basement today and came across this snake skin in the floor trusses.
> View attachment 994650
> 
> I turned the ladder around with my back to the wall and felt a 9'+ rattlesnake flick his tongue on the back of my neck.
> ...



I've felt that same 9' rattlesnake a couple of time while crawling under houses.  Sure will make you clinch up tight.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 10, 2019)

Local foundry


----------



## Triple C (Dec 10, 2019)

This one’s for Nic and NCH...

Pic from hotel room of Times Square in NYC. You guys would love it up here.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 10, 2019)

Triple C said:


> This one’s for Nic and NCH...
> 
> Pic from hotel room of Times Square in NYC. You guys would love it up here. View attachment 994681


On the plane now awaiting take off into LGA.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2019)

Triple C said:


> This one’s for Nic and NCH...
> 
> Pic from hotel room of Times Square in NYC. You guys would love it up here. View attachment 994681




I`d never survive up there.


----------



## Triple C (Dec 10, 2019)

I don’t know Nic. Wear ur buckskins n you would fit right in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2019)

Triple C said:


> I don’t know Nic. Wear ur buckskins n you would fit right in.




Reckon how kindly you reckon they`d react if I was to show up in full buckskins, with all my regalia and weapons strapped on?    Including rifle, pistol, 3 knives, two tomahawks, and a gleam in my eye?


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 10, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Reckon how kindly you reckon they`d react if I was to show up in full buckskins, with all my regalia and weapons strapped on?    Including rifle, pistol, 3 knives, two tomahawks, and a gleam in my eye?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 10, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Reckon how kindly you reckon they`d react if I was to show up in full buckskins, with all my regalia and weapons strapped on?    Including rifle, pistol, 3 knives, two tomahawks, and a gleam in my eye?




You would probably make about $1,000 cash per day from tips from folks taking their picture with you.

edit: Or maybe you would get locked up. Could go either way.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 10, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> You would probably make about $1,000 cash per day from tips from folks taking their picture with you.
> 
> edit: Or maybe you would get locked up. Could go either way.


Was thinking the exact same thing!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 10, 2019)

This olive skinded dude wont be eating at these places. Wrong olive.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 10, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> This olive skinded dude wont be eating at these places. Wrong olive.
> View attachment 994729



You are leaving one big carbon print every where you go...lol


----------



## WishboneW (Dec 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Reckon how kindly you reckon they`d react if I was to show up in full buckskins, with all my regalia and weapons strapped on?    Including rifle, pistol, 3 knives, two tomahawks, and a gleam in my eye?




The pistols would have you arrested or worse toot suite


----------



## Triple C (Dec 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Reckon how kindly you reckon they`d react if I was to show up in full buckskins, with all my regalia and weapons strapped on?    Including rifle, pistol, 3 knives, two tomahawks, and a gleam in my eye?





jiminbogart said:


> You would probably make about $1,000 cash per day from tips from folks taking their picture with you.
> 
> edit: Or maybe you would get locked up. Could go either way.



Yep...You'd get all kind of tips right out of the gate - folks throwing hundred dollar bills your way.  Then bout 15 minutes later, or maybe 2 minutes later - You'd be on CNN showing the handcuffs and SWAT teams surrounding you.  

Truth is I do enjoy vists here.  Been here since Sunday and now can't wait to get out of here in the morn.  Dirt roads are calling...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 11, 2019)

Further South bound. 

Sunny 83ﾟ in the Florida keys…


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Reckon how kindly you reckon they`d react if I was to show up in full buckskins, with all my regalia and weapons strapped on?    Including rifle, pistol, 3 knives, two tomahawks, and a gleam in my eye?


they'd think Mick Dundee had returned to the big apple.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 12, 2019)

Slow progress on the house, but it's coming.  Kids had a new playground when the trusses were delivered.








I don't know if I'll get tired of the view.  They got the sub flooring in the upstairs yesterday so I checked out the view from my future man cave.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 13, 2019)

Saw this at Walmarts the other night


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 13, 2019)

I've pulled about 900' of tubing in the past few days and I'll need another 500' to finish up. 

Apparently pulling tubing from the 2cnd floor to the basement works better with more than 1 person. My knees are hating life from the ladders and the stairs.

This pic is the PEX coming down from the second floor going to the manifold in the basement.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 13, 2019)

Triple C said:


> This one’s for Nic and NCH...
> 
> Pic from hotel room of Times Square in NYC. You guys would love it up here. View attachment 994681


Uh, no.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 13, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I've pulled about 900' of tubing in the past few days and I'll need another 500' to finish up.
> 
> Apparently pulling tubing from the 2cnd floor to the basement works better with more than 1 person. My knees are hating life from the ladders and the stairs.
> 
> This pic is the PEX coming down from the second floor going to the manifold in the basement. View attachment 995090


Glad to see that I'm not the only one who likes to use purlin blocks! Most everyone now uses T bracing.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 14, 2019)

One of the highlights of my week. Breakfast from the Golden Pantry on the weekends.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 14, 2019)

Waffle House breakfast bowl. Some kind of good!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 14, 2019)

Buzzard's Roost.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 14, 2019)

One of the Last. If your ever traveling thru Pine Ridge Sc, near Hartsville on Hwy 151.. they got the Stars & bars back up ! It's on a major thrufare enroute to Myrtle Beach from the North. They won their lawsuit and she's flying high on about a 40 foot pole. If you roll your widow down or toot your horn your apt to hear that ol Dixie whistle.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 15, 2019)

Lots going on in this pic @EAGLE EYE 444


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 16, 2019)

Beautiful morning in Dixie ! Lord help me if I kill one down in this thicket I’m in.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 16, 2019)

Took a group from church Christmas caroling yesterday.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 16, 2019)

Grandkids going for a drive


----------



## Milkman (Dec 16, 2019)

One of my favorites


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 16, 2019)

Miss Bea pointing yard birds.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 16, 2019)

I bet somebody ain't too happy! I first noticed the drive shaft, but then I noticed the rear end is twisted around crooked


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> I bet somebody ain't too happy! I first noticed the drive shaft, but then I noticed the rear end is twisted around crookedView attachment 995378


Wow,,,,


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 16, 2019)

My son sent this to me the other day.. made me lol


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 16, 2019)

Deer Fanatic said:


> My son sent this to me the other day.. made me lolView attachment 995428



Someone made the decision to buy vegetable for 70 cents instead of vegetarian vegetable for $1.75.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 16, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> I bet somebody ain't too happy! I first noticed the drive shaft, but then I noticed the rear end is twisted around crookedView attachment 995378



Looks like it lost the pulling contest?


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 16, 2019)

Lukikus2 said:


> Looks like it lost the pulling contest?


I don't know what happened, but I'm glad it ain't mine!!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 16, 2019)

Naw I seen it. The ol Bow tie was pulling a carhauler slam full of Fords out of a ditch !


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Naw I seen it. The ol Bow tie was pulling a carhauler slam full of Fords out of a ditch !



The donut tire tracks don't give that impression. Lol


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 17, 2019)

This:



Reminded me of this:


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> I bet somebody ain't too happy! I first noticed the drive shaft, but then I noticed the rear end is twisted around crookedView attachment 995378


Should've bought a Dodge,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Couple pic's of Lucy,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Some chili and cheddar biscuits the wife made the other day,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 17, 2019)

That weather finally got to us.

Just wind & rain. Nothing like what went across La, Ms, Al & Ga.


----------



## Doe Dirt (Dec 18, 2019)

Trying to go to the bathroom by myself.....
I can’t figure out this pic posting on this forum it needs a revamp. It rotates everything and says the files too big


----------



## GreenPig (Dec 18, 2019)

Ruger VBZ 22 WMR doing it's job.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Doe Dirt said:


> Trying to go to the bathroom by myself.....
> I can’t figure out this pic posting on this forum it needs a revamp. It rotates everything and says the files too big


I use Desqueez,photo resizer,,,,


----------



## Doe Dirt (Dec 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I use Desqueez,photo resizer,,,,


Whatchu just call me???


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 19, 2019)

Had to break out the cold weather sleeping gear last night.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 19, 2019)

Doe Dirt said:


> Whatchu just call me???


? ? ? ?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 19, 2019)

The white flatbed hit the ditch to avoid a stopped car.  He lost control of his load and wiped out 5 other vehicles.  He's pointing north in the picture, though he was originally headed south.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 19, 2019)

Yikes! Hope no one was hurt!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 19, 2019)

I've been pulling PEX tubing for a few days. Finally got the main manifold done. 

I ran(will run) separate manifolds for the master so I can put a recirculation pump on the master hot water.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 19, 2019)

Sorry to wander off topic, but y'all refer to PEX. That's foreign to me. We use regular PVC.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 19, 2019)

Running a lot of can lights as well. The pull down stairs rough opening on the second floor were in my can array so I had to close it down and add a scuttle hole. I couldn't just move the pull down stairs because the ceiling fan would be in the way. 

The can lights are a pain. I have had to cut out 9 rat runs that were centered where cans go(2x6 ceiling joists), fur down 4 sloped ceilings cans(to make them level), move the attic access on the second floor, move the pull down stairs rough opening in the garage, fur down a closet ceiling under a 12/12 roof,  and cut out deadwood in two other 12/12-kneewall closets. 

No wonder electricians seem to dislike can lights.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Sorry to wander off topic, but y'all refer to PEX. That's foreign to me. We use regular PVC.


https://www.pexuniverse.com/pex-pipe


			
				pex universe web site said:
			
		

> PEX Tubing is a cross-linked polyethylene pipe manufactured using extrusion method. PEX pipe is cost-effective, flexible, durable and easy to install, making it a popular choice vs. copper and CPVC piping.
> 
> Oxygen Barrier and PEX-AL-PEX tubing are intended for heating applications (radiant floor heat, baseboards, etc.)
> Non-Barrier PEX is intended for hot and cold domestic water use.



The stuff in this pic.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 19, 2019)

Sophie sleeping on the job.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 19, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> https://www.pexuniverse.com/pex-pipe
> 
> 
> The stuff in this pic.View attachment 995858


I saw that pic when it was posted & was curious.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I saw that pic when it was posted & was curious.



It's basically like running water lines with a stiff garden hose.

I'm doing a manifold system. There are no joints behind drywall except for the shower valves. Other than that it is a straight run from the manifold to the fixture. Bascially it's like an electrical panel with water circuits. .


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 19, 2019)

My wife makes good chicken pot pie.

Maybe I can get her dialed in on the meatloaf too.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 19, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> It's basically like running water lines with a stiff garden hose.
> 
> I'm doing a manifold system. There are no joints behind drywall except for the shower valves. Other than that it is a straight run from the manifold to the fixture. Bascially it's like an electrical panel with water circuits. .


So the plus vs. PVC is no joints?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> So the plus vs. PVC is no joints?



Yep. No joints and faster to run. 

Every joint in any plumbing system is a potential problem.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 22, 2019)

Good way to spend a rainy day


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 22, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Yep. No joints and faster to run.
> 
> Every joint in any plumbing system is a potential problem.


You don't have to worry about a mouse chewing it ? That's pretty neat.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 22, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> My wife makes good chicken pot pie.
> 
> Maybe I can get her dialed in on the meatloaf too. View attachment 995860View attachment 995861


My wife makes those with squirrel meat. Their fine eating.


----------



## StanB1 (Dec 22, 2019)

Having a big brother gives one a comforting feeling.


----------



## GreenPig (Dec 22, 2019)

StanB1 said:


> Having a big brother gives one a comforting feeling.
> 
> View attachment 996270


Are they twins??


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 22, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Good way to spend a rainy dayView attachment 996266


I agree, Nail!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2019)

The Kinchafoonee Creek and swamp as I came off the stand last night.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 22, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Good way to spend a rainy dayView attachment 996266





Patriot44 said:


> I agree, Nail!
> 
> View attachment 996278


Absolutely agree! Problem is, it's not cool enough here to crank up the fireplace.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 22, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Absolutely agree! Problem is, it's not cool enough here to crank up the fireplace.


Rip roaring at 40 degrees, raining and 20 mph winds. 

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 22, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 22, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> You don't have to worry about a mouse chewing it ? That's pretty neat.



Don't have mice. 

I would think that mice could chew through PEX or CPVC. I have never heard of such though.


----------



## Timbo85 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 22, 2019)

Timbo85 said:


> View attachment 996305View attachment 996305View attachment 996305View attachment 996307View attachment 996307View attachment 996308View attachment 996309View attachment 996310View attachment 996311View attachment 996312View attachment 996313View attachment 996314




^^^ yep...


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## 4HAND (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## 4HAND (Dec 23, 2019)

Beautiful morning.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 23, 2019)

From the duck blind in the nasty stuff yesterday.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 23, 2019)

From the stand Friday afternoon


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 23, 2019)

My girl graduated from UGA today.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Should've bought a Dodge,,,,


Would never have even made it to Ingle's then.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 23, 2019)

When I did some painting a couple weeks ago tested the spray pattern on the side of a rusty burn barrel. 
Saturday I burned in the barrel for about 6 hours and the paint held up surprisingly well.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 23, 2019)

Blood orange.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 23, 2019)

Finally finished hanging can lights Friday. 140 total. I don't like a dark house. 

Dropped the cardboard off at the county recycling place.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 23, 2019)

the new lights i installed on top of the suntrust plaza


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 23, 2019)

There were 6 total.

Y'all are in trouble. I just learned how to resize images.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 23, 2019)

Pics dont do it justice


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 23, 2019)

Semi-Pro said:


> the new lights i installed on top of the suntrust plaza




Dang, one upped my can lights. Quick too!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 23, 2019)

40ft. Fire


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 23, 2019)

Front yard at the new place.




Side yard.



Back yard.



Other side yard.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 23, 2019)

Snake(don't know what kind).


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Snake(don't know what kind).
> 
> View attachment 996476






Black rat snake.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 23, 2019)

Dang Jim, your front yard is up in the trees lol.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 23, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Front yard at the new place.
> 
> 
> View attachment 996470
> ...


I don't see much grass, that's a huge plus!!!


----------



## Timbo85 (Dec 23, 2019)

In 1 of the churches at Cades cove


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 23, 2019)

Prettiest place in the southeast!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 24, 2019)

Core Lokt said:


> Dang Jim, your front yard is up in the trees lol.




It looks good from the roof!


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 24, 2019)

Swamp Lobster


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 24, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> I don't see much grass, that's a huge plus!!!




There's about 3 acres up in the pastard up by the road.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 25, 2019)

My son sent me this one this morning. He is down visiting for Christmas and walked down behind the house and deer hunted outta one of my climbers.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 25, 2019)

Deer Fanatic said:


> My son sent me this one this morning. He is down visiting for Christmas and walked down behind the house and deer hunted outta one of my climbers.View attachment 996701


What a beautiful place!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 25, 2019)

4HAND said:


> What a beautiful place!


Thanks 4HAND. I have been working on this place a long time....its a labor if love that I am really enjoying. Makes me super happy that my kids come and enjoy being here


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 25, 2019)

Christmas time with my favorite (only ) granddaughter...

For some reason, she kept grabbing my forefinger and saying, "Come on gampa, let's go in your truck"...
 Who could resist?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 25, 2019)

Oh that’s what it’s all about.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 25, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Christmas time with my favorite (only ) granddaughter...
> 
> For some reason, she kept grabbing my forefinger and saying, "Come on gampa, let's go in your truck"...
> Who could resist?
> ...


She's a cutie,,,,


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 25, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Christmas time with my favorite (only ) granddaughter...
> 
> For some reason, she kept grabbing my forefinger and saying, "Come on gampa, let's go in your truck"...
> Who could resist?
> ...


That's what I do! Come on man, it is a hunnered and fourteen thousand dollar Ford that is like sitting in the cockpit of a B757 when up front- Sitting in the back is like being in Delta One!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 25, 2019)

Went out to my place today to run DWV pipes(plumber flaked on me yesterday and I gots to get it done) and finally caught the donkey down the road near their gate.

Poor little thing is alone in that pasture rain or shine. She needs to move to my place and I'll get her some company and a stall.

She walked away when I got out of the truck.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 25, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Went out to my place today to run DWV pipes(plumber flaked on me yesterday and I gots to get it done) and finally caught the donkey down the road near their gate.
> 
> Poor little thing is alone in that pasture rain or shine. She needs to move to my place and I'll get her some company and a stall.
> 
> ...


Love donkey's,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 26, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Went out to my place today to run DWV pipes(plumber flaked on me yesterday and I gots to get it done) and finally caught the donkey down the road near their gate.
> 
> Poor little thing is alone in that pasture rain or shine. She needs to move to my place and I'll get her some company and a stall.
> 
> ...


There's about fifty of those things around here in various pastures. When they all get to hollering at each other, it's deafening.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 26, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Christmas time with my favorite (only ) granddaughter...
> 
> For some reason, she kept grabbing my forefinger and saying, "Come on gampa, let's go in your truck"...
> Who could resist?
> ...


What a cutie!


----------



## cramer (Dec 26, 2019)

Deer Fanatic said:


> My son sent me this one this morning. He is down visiting for Christmas and walked down behind the house and deer hunted outta one of my climbers.View attachment 996701



He probably  took a cat nap in that Gunslinger  
nice place


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 26, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> There's about fifty of those things around here in various pastures. When they all get to hollering at each other, it's deafening.


I was flushing a fire hydrant one time by a donkey pen. One of them jokers came over to investigate, he cut loose braying for all he was worth at about 5 feet from my ear. Deafening may not be a strong enough word.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> There's about fifty of those things around here in various pastures.



It seems like the last few years everyone around here has gotten a few. The one in the pic above is the only one solo. All the others have cows and multiple donkeys.

Judging from the videos on YouTube they make great guard donkeys.

I saw something earlier this year were some federal agency out west was paying people to take wild donkeys. I assume that's where they are all coming from. Our tax dollars at work. 

Found it. $1,000 from the BLM to take a wild horse of donkey.
https://www.ydr.com/story/news/2019...ple-who-adopt-wild-horses-donkeys/3209709002/


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 26, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> It seems like the last few years everyone around here has gotten a few. The one in the pic above is the only one solo. All the others have cows and multiple donkeys.
> 
> Judging from the videos on YouTube they make great guard donkeys.
> 
> ...


They say if you get goats,you should get a guard donkey,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 26, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> They say if you get goats,you should get a guard donkey,,,,



There's a really good joke in the sentence above...I just can't post it here.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 27, 2019)

Our annual winter


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 27, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Our annual winter View attachment 996933


Nice, where is this?


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 27, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice, where is this?


Helen, GA
We also come here in June to tube the river, or as they call it "Shoot the Hooch"


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 27, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> Helen, GA
> We also come here in June to tube the river, or as they call it "Shoot the Hooch"


Really pretty,,,,after looking online, I'm kinda partial to Franklin, on the river,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 27, 2019)

The lady next door gave my wife a candle, a cake and this sleigh.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 27, 2019)

It had an accident after I got home.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 27, 2019)

Sun surf and thongs.... not

Cali yesterday 

!


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 27, 2019)

coaster post Christmas. My son digs this stuff. A total coasterhead!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 27, 2019)

georgia_home said:


> Sun surf and thongs.... not
> 
> Cali yesterday
> 
> !View attachment 996952



We need to send 4hand out there! 

May be too cold for jorts though.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 27, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> We need to send 4hand out there!
> 
> May be too cold for jorts though.


?


----------



## GreenPig (Dec 27, 2019)

Got me a new 6.2 and payment book today. Traded my 09 on the left for the all black 2020 on the right.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 27, 2019)

GreenPig said:


> Got me a new 6.2 and payment book today. Traded my 09 on the left for the all black 2020 on the right.View attachment 996964


It's good to see that you are already using it as a truck!


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 27, 2019)

You’d be surprised at the number of folks in shorts! CrAzy



jiminbogart said:


> We need to send 4hand out there!
> 
> May be too cold for jorts though.


----------



## GreenPig (Dec 27, 2019)

naildrvr said:


> It's good to see that you are already using it as a truck!


They wouldn't trade the factory wheels and running boards so home they rode. It'll be pulling the side x side to duck hunt in the morning. I don't baby my trucks but I don't abuse them either.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

Gonna have to make another one!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2019)

Southwest Georgia cleanup works overtime around here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 28, 2019)

georgia_home said:


> Sun surf and thongs.... not
> 
> Cali yesterday
> 
> !View attachment 996952


Looks like here,,,,just not now,,,,


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Dec 28, 2019)

A couple


----------



## redeli (Dec 31, 2019)

bump


----------



## Milkman (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## GreenPig (Dec 31, 2019)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 997368


That and a 1/2 dozen biscuits and a quart of butter beans and that'd be a perfect midafternoon snack.?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 31, 2019)

Just don't get distracted using this method. Hopefully I won't flood the kitchen in 2020!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 31, 2019)

Like I did 3 times in '19 lol


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 31, 2019)

Can't even cook! 



Believe me. I am the only one that knows it's there.

Happy New Years Eve.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 31, 2019)

One more


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2019)

Pretty. What kind of snake is that?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2019)

I'd go buy another grill...... ??


----------



## Milkman (Dec 31, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I'd go buy another grill...... ??


And underwear


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 31, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Pretty. What kind of snake is that?



Yellow rat.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 31, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I'd go buy another grill...... ??



I have more. He can snooze there for the night.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 31, 2019)

Got a extra room for the night if anyone wants to rent it..,.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 1, 2020)

Doing some shopping for the new kitchen.  Can't decide what I want, but kinda digging this one.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2020)

Ask Lowes when that goes on sale!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 1, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Ask Lowes when that goes on sale!



That's the sale price.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 1, 2020)

Ask them when they're having a better sale!
??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 1, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> That's the sale price.


That's an awful lot of money to blow your house up.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 1, 2020)

Naw, that ain't nothing.  I was in City Plumbing while my wife looked at tubs and I was eyeballing some of the nice gas ranges they had.  Then I caught a glimpse of the price tag... There were so many numbers there, I thought it must be the model number.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 1, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Naw, that ain't nothing.  I was in City Plumbing while my wife looked at tubs and I was eyeballing some of the nice gas ranges they had.  Then I caught a glimpse of the price tag... There were so many numbers there, I thought it must be the model number.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2020)

I don't know what this thing is, but there were people out there dancin' or something the night before. Looked like they were having fun...but I ain't never seen anything like it.  I must have watched those folks dance around for more than an hour...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 1, 2020)

Patriot44 said:


> I don't know what this thing is, but there were people out there dancin' or something the night before. Looked like they were having fun...but I ain't never seen anything like it.  I must have watched those folks dance around for more than an hour...
> 
> View attachment 997445


 Must have involved alki-haul that is done dried up now...


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 5, 2020)

For some reason at night Great sometimes gets crazy. Her eyes dilate and she flips out. I went to pet her and I told her if she bit me I'd beat her like a rented mule. 
She laid there growling with her war face on while I pet her. After I pet her I just left her alone. I can't let her think she intimidates me(she does not).


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 5, 2020)

This is her before she flipped out.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 5, 2020)

I wonder if the Hillbilly wants to come over and eat when supper's ready?


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 5, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I wonder if the Hillbilly wants to come over and eat when supper's ready?
> 
> View attachment 997980


That's funny right there, I don't care who you are ???


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 6, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 998066


I ain't hitting the like button on this one...  What done it?  That ain't the nail you're supposed to hit.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 6, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I ain't hitting the like button on this one...  What done it?  That ain't the nail you're supposed to hit.


Pressure treated 2x8
That sucker hurts to touch it, but it'll quit in a day or two


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 6, 2020)

Ouch!
When we were teens one of my cousins hit his fingernail with a framing hammer. I laughed.
He hit me in the knee with said hammer. I quit laughing.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 6, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Pressure treated 2x8
> That sucker hurts to touch it, but it'll quit in a day or two



Yeah. In your dreams! Just saying. Been there.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 6, 2020)

Them ole fangers have taken a beatin' over the past 26yrs. A 28oz waffle head Estwing will do a number on them fangernails. That's just more braggin' rights


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 6, 2020)

Hard to beat Estwing tools.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 998066


Been there,done that,,,,ouch,,,,I heated up a sewing needle and punctured the nail,removes the pressure underneath,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 7, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Hard to beat Estwing tools.



As y'all know, I hate to argue, but...I'll take a 28oz wood handled hamburger head California framer over a steel Estwing any day.

I believe the reason my right hand is messed up now is because I used a crappy steel handled Estwing hammer back in the day.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 7, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 998066



We are changing your name to FingerNaildriver.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 7, 2020)

A little progress since the last pic I posted. Not sure when it’ll open for a real season.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 7, 2020)

Paging @elfiiii, can you make that change happen? ?



jiminbogart said:


> We are changing your name to FingerNaildriver.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 7, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> A little progress since the last pic I posted. Not sure when it’ll open for a real season.
> 
> View attachment 998153



It supposed to open in August.  Can't wait to go out there and see it.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 7, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> Paging @elfiiii, can you make that change happen? ?[/QUOTE
> Hey now!!!
> I didn't hit wif da hamma, I smashed it wif a 2x8


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2020)

Looking out the smoke flaps of my tipi.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2020)

This little feller was hiding in the cover.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 7, 2020)

My latest hobby, 4H BB team with my eldest girl.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 7, 2020)

My sister sent me this. Their 1st good snow.
Western Va.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 7, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> I didn't hit wif da hamma, I smashed it wif a 2x8



I'd stick to that story too if my screen name was Naildrvr.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 7, 2020)

4HAND said:


> good snow



Them two words don't belong together.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 7, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Them two words don't belong together.


??


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 7, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I'd stick to that story too if my screen name was Naildrvr.


I hold my hamma with both hands so I won't hit my fingers.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 9, 2020)

Peloton of about 7 bicyclists that I passed before turning into my driveway. I got out of the truck and took the pic.  

It was about 1100 hours with excellent visibility.

They are on a 55 MPH country road with no shoulders.

They are in stealth mode. All of them wearing black.

I rolled up on them and didn't see them until I was about 300' behind them. 

One guy actually had a tiny blinking red light but I could not see it until I was in the other lane passing them.

These idiots must have a death wish.

I have seen other bicyclists on this road before sunrise in the fog, after dark with no lights and in the rain.

We had one KIA about a couple miles away.

They do not have good survival instincts.




They are in the center of the picture passing the yellow sign. They are about 300' away.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 9, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Peloton of about 7 bicyclists that I passed before turning into my driveway. I got out of the truck and took the pic.
> 
> It was about 1100 hours with excellent visibility.
> 
> ...



That is suspicious.


----------



## ChanceHill (Jan 11, 2020)

These three like to relax on my soft centipede grass sometimes.  I finally decided to get a few pics of them tonight.  They don't even flinch when I turn on the flood lights.  They have 8000 acres of woods they could hang out in, but they must feel safer out on the grass.  They always assume that triangle configuration.  One of them turned around while I was trying to figure out night mode on the camera.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 11, 2020)

“Billy Crystal SNL skit” said:
			
		

> It is better to look good than to be safe!






jiminbogart said:


> Peloton of about 7 bicyclists that I passed before turning into my driveway. I got out of the truck and took the pic.
> 
> It was about 1100 hours with excellent visibility.
> 
> ...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 11, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I wonder if the Hillbilly wants to come over and eat when supper's ready?
> 
> View attachment 997980


No.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 11, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> For some reason at night Great sometimes gets crazy. Her eyes dilate and she flips out. I went to pet her and I told her if she bit me I'd beat her like a rented mule.
> She laid there growling with her war face on while I pet her. After I pet her I just left her alone. I can't let her think she intimidates me(she does not).
> 
> View attachment 997977


That is common wiener dog behavior. I call it "Angry Puppy" mode. They like to fight. You are supposed to wrassle and waller them around while they growl and chew on your hand. Happens about every third night here. 

And Dobermans are just wiener dogs with longer legs and a calmer attitude.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 11, 2020)

Friday at the office ?
The top of the ridge beam is 19'-7" above the floor. Now I gotta wait for the rain to clear out so we can cut in the rest of the roof.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 11, 2020)

Is that going to be a covered porch or enclosed room?
Just wondering what you'll do with the existing bay window?


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 11, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Is that going to be a covered porch or enclosed room?
> Just wondering what you'll do with the existing bay window?


Covered porch. The bay window walls will build up to the rafters and be covered in vinyl siding to look like it has always been a part of the house.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 11, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Covered porch. The bay window walls will build up to the rafters and be covered in vinyl siding to look like it has always been a part of the house.


You sure do know your way around some building material.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 11, 2020)

4HAND said:


> You sure do know your way around some building material.


Thank you sir


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 11, 2020)

One thing that was always in my backpack. Still never used. Probably older than most of y'all. lol


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 11, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 998497



What's that yellar tubular steel looking stuff coming up off the deck up under the ridge? Kinda looks like a ladder system of some sort.
Ain't never seen a framer use anything like that before.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 11, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> One thing that was always in my backpack. Still never used. Probably older than most of y'all. lol View attachment 998517



Do you shave the snake and then suck the venom out of him so he caint hurt you if he bites you?


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 11, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> What's that yellar tubular steel looking stuff coming up off the deck up under the ridge? Kinda looks like a ladder system of some sort.
> Ain't never seen a framer use anything like that before.


I don't use that very often, but it's nice to have ?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 11, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> I don't use that very often, but it's nice to have ?



I bought 6 sets to stucco my chimney and then I wondered why I didn't buy it a long time ago. 

I used it on the chimney, finishing up the front porch now and then it goes around back to frame the screen porch. After that I'm going to use it inside to run T&G cypress ceilings. 

It sure made it easier to put all the blocks between the rafters, trim out the beam and posts and caulk everything. Hopefully I can get it all primed and painted this week. 

I like the way you cut those rafters at the ridge. We always just cut them flush with the top of the ridge. I saw a Larry Haun video and cut them like you did in my master bedroom.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 11, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I like the way you cut those rafters at the ridge.


I done that because of the 2 ply lvl. The rest of the ridge will be 2x material. I'm going to run a ridge vent on it and cutting the rafters that way prevents the vent from flattening out because of the 3-1/2" thickness of the lvl. I'm pretty sure you knew that already, but maybe it will help someone else understand why we do things the way we do ?. I love doing this stuff, but I'm not really fond of dragging up those 20' 2x10 rafters ?


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 11, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> What's that yellar tubular steel looking stuff coming up off the deck up under the ridge? Kinda looks like a ladder system of some sort.
> Ain't never seen a framer use anything like that before.


Haha I use to frame houses in Big Canoe.  Man I hated walking the ridge driving nails with a Vaughn 21 oz. If you fell there you wouldn't stop rolling for 2 days


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 11, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Do you shave the snake and then suck the venom out of him so he caint hurt you if he bites you?



Never read the directions. That's why ii hasn't been used


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 11, 2020)

Last little batch of frying venison.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> I done that because of the 2 ply lvl. The rest of the ridge will be 2x material. I'm going to run a ridge vent on it and cutting the rafters that way prevents the vent from flattening out because of the 3-1/2" thickness of the lvl. I'm pretty sure you knew that already, but maybe it will help someone else understand why we do things the way we do ?. I love doing this stuff, but I'm not really fond of dragging up those 20' 2x10 rafters ?


 Quick question for you experts,,,,wouldn't it be easier to use hangers?


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm not a big fan of rafter hangers myself. Once you find your way of doing things, it's hard to steer away from it. I've done it this way for years and it still passes inspection, so I'll continue with my way. The hangers do work, I'm just not a fan of them on rafters.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> I'm not a big fan of rafter hangers myself. Once you find your way of doing things, it's hard to steer away from it. I've done it this way for years and it still passes inspection, so I'll continue with my way. The hangers do work, I'm just not a fan of them on rafters.


Thanks,they used them on our pole barn pre made rafters,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 12, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks,they used them on our pole barn pre made rafters,,,,


It could be code there because of snow loads. I do use hangers from time to time, but it's normally on decks for double 2x beams. Everything else is bond notched or just sits on top of the bond timber. It all depends on the size and spans as to how I do it. Sometimes it just depends on the mood I'm in when I figure materials ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> It could be code there because of snow loads. I do use hangers from time to time, but it's normally on decks for double 2x beams. Everything else is bond notched or just sits on top of the bond timber. It all depends on the size and spans as to how I do it. Sometimes it just depends on the mood I'm in when I figure materials ?


Probably is code,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> It could be code there because of snow loads. I do use hangers from time to time, but it's normally on decks for double 2x beams. Everything else is bond notched or just sits on top of the bond timber. It all depends on the size and spans as to how I do it. Sometimes it just depends on the mood I'm in when I figure materials ?


Double 2X12s for the beams on the 6X6s posts,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

You guys sure know your stuff,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 12, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Double 2X12s for the beams on the 6X6s posts,,,,


There are 3- 2x12's for each beam.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> There are 3- 2x12's for each beam.


Two at the top for the rafter support,and then 2x4s down for the metal,,,,


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 12, 2020)

Once was somebody’s pride and joy. Now just a shady spot way back in the woods


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Once was somebody’s pride and joy. Now just a shady spot way back in the woodsView attachment 998572View attachment 998573



I utilized a couple of those back in the day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 12, 2020)

Tipi coffee.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 12, 2020)

I'd enjoy a cup of that coffee.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 15, 2020)

I am an artist and nothing makes me happier than my children being the same. This is my daughter painting my new tackle box. She has won competitions in High School around the country. Update yall later on the finished product.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Patriot44 said:


> I am an artist and nothing makes me happier than my children being the same. This is my daughter painting my new tackle box. She has won competitions in High School around the country. Update yall later on the finished product.
> 
> 
> View attachment 998979


Wonderful,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Betsy in the snow wanting to come in,,,,


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 15, 2020)

somewhere in new mexico


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 15, 2020)

back road in SC, i was trespassing, Feasterville Academy 1840


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> back road in SC, i was trespassing, Feasterville Academy 1840
> 
> View attachment 998984


Great Pic,,,,,


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 15, 2020)

She is coming along. Bed for me, but I am sure this project will go on for hours.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 15, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> View attachment 998985



Come dove season you can just take a baseball bat there and kill a limit. Rabbits too


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 16, 2020)

Took this from the duck blind. Never seen a cross like this and it was not created by planes. It just slowly appeared.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 16, 2020)

That is amazing.


----------



## oldways (Jan 16, 2020)

that's purty cool


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2020)

Poor thing. Thought it was Spring. Pic taken today.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 17, 2020)

Patriot44 said:


> I am an artist and nothing makes me happier than my children being the same. This is my daughter painting my new tackle box. She has won competitions in High School around the country. Update yall later on the finished product.
> 
> 
> View attachment 998979


You should get her a better light.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 17, 2020)

I spy


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Milkman (Jan 19, 2020)

Sunset at PCB this afternoon


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 19, 2020)

About 100 miles east of you on I-10.


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 20, 2020)

I've been meaning to get some up ever since this thread started.
Christmas Dinner


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 20, 2020)

We've had lots of snow since the 1st, built by some of the Coalition Forces (not sure who)


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

A few pic's of the snow,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 20, 2020)

The only thing I like about snow is that it's up there and not down here. 

It's 27 degrees here and I'm thinking about calling 911 to see if they can fix it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> The only thing I like about snow is that it's up there and not down here.
> 
> It's 27 degrees here and I'm thinking about calling 911 to see if they can fix it.


? ? ? ?


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 20, 2020)

Just gotta be tough..........

?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 20, 2020)

Coenen and me fishin aboard Slayer's rig in yesterday's blow.
The boy can fish, but I got the edge on him takin pictures...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Coenen and me fishin aboard Slayer's rig in yesterday's blow.
> The boy can fish, but I got the edge on him takin pictures...
> 
> View attachment 999531
> View attachment 999532


Nice catches,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Coenen and me fishin aboard Slayer's rig in yesterday's blow.
> The boy can fish, but I got the edge on him takin pictures...
> 
> View attachment 999531
> View attachment 999532


What do you guys use for Striper?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Coenen and me fishin aboard Slayer's rig in yesterday's blow.
> The boy can fish, but I got the edge on him takin pictures...
> 
> View attachment 999531
> View attachment 999532


You guys look like your cold or something,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 20, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Just gotta be tough..........
> View attachment 999530
> ?


Donut warmer?


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 20, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Donut warmer?


??


----------



## Stroker (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## fireman32 (Jan 20, 2020)

Greasy cotton. Needs weekly cleaning when we’re busy. Smells nice too.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 20, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Greasy cotton. Needs weekly cleaning when we’re busy. Smells nice too.



Is that out of a cotton gin?


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 20, 2020)

No sir,  I work part time for a cotton picker repair shop.  We focus mainly on the front end.  This is waste from the doffers , moisture columns and spindles.  Dirtiest job I’ve ever had.


jiminbogart said:


> Is that out of a cotton gin?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 20, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Is that out of a cotton gin?



Glad you asked. I was afraid to


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 20, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> No sir,  I work part time for a cotton picker repair shop.  We focus mainly on the front end.  This is waste from the doffers , moisture columns and spindles.  Dirtiest job I’ve ever had.



Call Mike Rowe! And thank you for helping keeping America going strong. ??


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 21, 2020)

Frosty morning at dad’s swamp.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> No sir,  I work part time for a cotton picker repair shop.  We focus mainly on the front end.  This is waste from the doffers , moisture columns and spindles.  Dirtiest job I’ve ever had.


Interesting,I was wondering too,,,,


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 21, 2020)

Caminada Bay


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 21, 2020)

Got the heat going this morning


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Lucy wants in,,,,too cold,,,,


----------



## Stroker (Jan 21, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> No sir,  I work part time for a cotton picker repair shop.  We focus mainly on the front end.  This is waste from the doffers , moisture columns and spindles.  Dirtiest job I’ve ever had.



Amen to that.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 21, 2020)

What little boy can resist a rock pile?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Greasy cotton. Needs weekly cleaning when we’re busy. Smells nice too.View attachment 999586


The things that a Yank can learn ????


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> The things that a Yank can learn ????


Come on down, I’ll put you on the steam cleaner when we have a head to rebuild.  You’ll learn more than you want to know on it.
We serviced 70 or so pickers last year, have finished 5 so far in 2020.  Three and a half man crew.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Come on down, I’ll put you on the steam cleaner when we have a head to rebuild.  You’ll learn more than you want to know on it.
> We serviced 70 or so pickers last year, have finished 5 so far in 2020.  Three and a half man crew.


Do you use a Hotsy?


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Do you use a Hotsy?


We do not, if you hadn’t asked I could have remembered  the name of ours?. The burner casing is orange.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 21, 2020)

Alkota is the brand.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> We do not, if you hadn’t asked I could have remembered  the name of ours?. The burner casing is orange.


Probably the same,,,,would love to help,,,,Dad always said to learn something new everyday,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2020)

My Granddog, Willy Clyde. The three legged troublemaker.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> My Granddog, Willy Clyde. The three legged troublemaker.
> 
> 
> View attachment 999699


What a beauty,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> What a beauty,,,,




That varmint is either looking for trouble, running toward trouble, or trying to get away from trouble. Most of the time he started it too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Beautiful colors,,,,


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 21, 2020)

Water and gas leak repair today, first time seeing plastic fusion.  12 inch water main and 2 inch natural gas line.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Water and gas leak repair today, first time seeing plastic fusion.  12 inch water main and 2 inch natural gas line.View attachment 999734View attachment 999735


That's all we used on the plastic gas lines,,,,quick easy repair,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 21, 2020)

Don't get to use this a lot. ?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 21, 2020)

my travels today


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 22, 2020)

My brother sent me this.
Beautiful Mississippi morning.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 23, 2020)

Clem whats the story on the beautiful old structure?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 23, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Clem whats the story on the beautiful old structure?



they just clearcut in front of it so now you can see it from the road, teens have been going there for 50 years on halloween as a dare

http://www.greenwoodtimes.com/content/rock-house-horror

http://www.greenwoodtimes.com/content/rock-house-part-2


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2020)

4HAND said:


> My brother sent me this.
> Beautiful Mississippi morning. View attachment 999826


Really nice,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> they just clearcut in front of it so now you can see it from the road, teens have been going there for 50 years on halloween as a dare
> 
> http://www.greenwoodtimes.com/content/rock-house-horror
> 
> http://www.greenwoodtimes.com/content/rock-house-part-2


You didn't stop in at the Dixie Drive In? You can't go through Greenwood and not pop in there for a double cheeseburger and Half-and-half fries and rings!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 23, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> You didn't stop in at the Dixie Drive In? You can't go through Greenwood and not pop in there for a double cheeseburger and Half-and-half fries and rings!



ate my last meal as a free man there before my wedding

the best cheeseburger in town is here at the Low Country Grill

https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...208b922d8a0079!8m2!3d34.2277898!4d-82.1997325


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2020)

Him just wants to play....


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 23, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Him just wants to play....
> View attachment 999931


You find another hibernator?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> ate my last meal as a free man there before my wedding
> 
> the best cheeseburger in town is here at the Low Country Grill
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...208b922d8a0079!8m2!3d34.2277898!4d-82.1997325


I've drove by it, but have never eaten there.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You find another hibernator?


Yep. Got him a cozy little spot in part of an existing old rock foundation.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 23, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> they just clearcut in front of it so now you can see it from the road, teens have been going there for 50 years on halloween as a dare
> 
> http://www.greenwoodtimes.com/content/rock-house-horror
> 
> http://www.greenwoodtimes.com/content/rock-house-part-2



durn, sorry I asked, it’s had multiple families die inside, one burned up in a fire, Another one by homicide, then a third event, a murder suicide, article says the undead reside there.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 23, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> durn, sorry I asked, it’s had multiple families die inside, one burned up in a fire, Another one by homicide, then a third event, a murder suicide, article says the undead reside there.



I'd say they are not undead. Sound pretty well dead to me.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 23, 2020)

According to the article it’s covered up with spooks.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 23, 2020)

Well I won't be putting that place on my bucket list.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 24, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Well I won't be putting that place on my bucket list.



That place is more like something from a kick the bucket list.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 24, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> That place is more like something from a kick the bucket list.


??


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 25, 2020)

My favorite fishing rag came to day. Wonder what's that about the Big Bend?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 25, 2020)

February trout good! 
Headed down for a week in a few days...


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 25, 2020)

Don't believe it! Pure propaganda! 
Nothing in the Big Bend!
??


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 25, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> February trout good!
> Headed down for a week in a few days...
> 
> View attachment 1000192


What a beauty,,,,bet it's good eatin too,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 26, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Water and gas leak repair today, first time seeing plastic fusion.  12 inch water main and 2 inch natural gas line.View attachment 999734View attachment 999735


I used to do a lot of HDPE pipe work. Those electrofusion couplings are the bomb.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> I used to do a lot of HDPE pipe work. Those electrofusion couplings are the bomb.


Never actually did them,but I was there Alot of the time,when they were done,I would find the underground gas leaks,or a contractor would hit a line,,,,hit a 2" gas line,,,,sounds like a jet engine running when it's blowing,,,,


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 26, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Never actually did them,but I was there Alot of the time,when they were done,I would find the underground gas leaks,or a contractor would hit a line,,,,hit a 2" gas line,,,,sounds like a jet engine running when it's blowing,,,,


This one had 25 psi on it and it was singing pretty good.  The water dept folks left in a hurry when they cut it ?


----------



## Sixes (Jan 26, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Never actually did them,but I was there Alot of the time,when they were done,I would find the underground gas leaks,or a contractor would hit a line,,,,hit a 2" gas line,,,,sounds like a jet engine running when it's blowing,,,,





fireman32 said:


> This one had 25 psi on it and it was singing pretty good.  The water dept folks left in a hurry when they cut it ?



You guys should see 300+  PSI on steel pipe with a  rip across the top or one of those 2" plastic mains like in the pic, but on fire. It looks like a giant flame thrower.

I'm glad I don't have to do that anymore


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Sixes said:


> You guys should see 300+  PSI on steel pipe with a  rip across the top or one of those 2" plastic mains like in the pic, but on fire. It looks like a giant flame thrower.
> 
> I'm glad I don't have to do that anymore


Had a contractor hit a 12 inch with 2250 psi on it with a backhoe,he left it in place,and boogied,,,,we got over a hundred gas Lk calls,,,,the contractor who staked the main staked it wrong,,,,


----------



## Sixes (Jan 26, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Had a contractor hit a 12 inch with 2250 psi on it with a backhoe,he left it in place,and boogied,,,,we got over a hundred gas Lk calls,,,,the contractor who staked the main staked it wrong,,,,


Most that I deal with now is about 600 that is cut to 355 PSI where I turn it into LNG and store it until needed


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 26, 2020)

I’ve dealt with a propane tank, I’m satisfied with my lack of experience on high pressure fire.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> My family business was in the business of digging up and back filling old unused gas  tanks at filling stations, rail yards, etc. In one year, we excavated more contaminated soil than anybody else in the state. Our guys were so good with the backhoe, that they could feel the pipes. They knew what they felt like since they were digging them up. Luckily we never had an accident with a gas line.
> But once we dug out a tank in the center of downtown Duluth on the corner of highway 120th and Buford highway. We went to cutting a vent hole in it and the fumes inside exploded. It blew the bolted on manhole cover off the top. The cover went over the power lines and overe 5 lanes of Buford highway and landed in a parking lot across the street. We picked it up before anybody knew a thing… Everybody was out in the street looking for what happened but nobody knew a thing…
> After that, we evacuated the fumes with a 100 pounds of dry ice in every tank we dug up…


Wow,,,,we used spotters if I or one of our guys dug close to a pipe or cable,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> I’ve dealt with a propane tank, I’m satisfied with my lack of experience on high pressure fire.


We trained for it every year,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Sixes said:


> Most that I deal with now is about 600 that is cut to 355 PSI where I turn it into LNG and store it until needed


He Hit a high pressure transportation line,,,,I got to grind for the welder,,,,loved grinding,,,,but messy,,,,


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 27, 2020)

The last sunrise of duck season


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> The last sunrise of duck season
> 
> View attachment 1000362


Really nice,,,,


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 27, 2020)

Sky was on fire behind the house


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 27, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> The last sunrise of duck season
> 
> View attachment 1000362



I've seen some pretty amazing sights on some pretty cold mornings waiting on birds to show up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2020)

A friend`s plantation on the Flint River.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Sky was on fire behind the house


Amazing shot,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've seen some pretty amazing sights on some pretty cold mornings waiting on birds to show up.


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> A friend`s plantation on the Flint River.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1000366


That sky,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> That sky,,,,




That was this past Friday afternoon.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> That was this past Friday afternoon.


Really pretty,,,,


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 27, 2020)

Yearly hunting boot repair ended with random cell pics


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Yearly hunting boot repair ended with random cell pics


Nice,,,,wanna do my Redwing's?,,,,please,,,,


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 27, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,wanna do my Redwing's?,,,,please,,,,




NO .  A simple task like this makes me remember why I dont do manual labor


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> NO .  A simple task like this makes me remember why I dont do manual labor


? ? ? ?,,,,funny,,,,mine really aren't that bad for 8 yrs,,,,but they could use a tune up,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 27, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> A friend`s plantation on the Flint River.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1000366



Is it just me or do the clouds seems to be moving?


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 27, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> The last sunrise of duck season
> 
> View attachment 1000362


That one's worthy of a spot on the wall. Very nice capture.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2020)

Can`t remember if I`ve posted this one or not.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jan 27, 2020)

Probably the best sunrise pic I ever took.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2020)

I always take pics of the sunrise at the beach. I love seeing the sun come up out of the water.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 27, 2020)

Last fall sitting over a standing cornfield and this presented itself.  By early december I was cussing the standing corn


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2020)

Sunset over the Kinchafoonee swamp, as seen from my front yard. 

January 15, 2020


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Sunset over the Kinchafoonee swamp, as seen from my front yard.
> 
> January 15, 2020
> 
> ...


Wow,,,,just wow,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Last fall sitting over a standing cornfield and this presented itself.  By early december I was cussing the standing corn


Really nice,,,,great capture,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I always take pics of the sunrise at the beach. I love seeing the sun come up out of the water.


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hickory Nut said:


> Probably the best sunrise pic I ever took.
> 
> View attachment 1000420


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t remember if I`ve posted this one or not.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1000418


Nice,I don't remember seeing it,but great shot,,,,


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2020)

1st crappie of the new year...Lake Sinclair 1-26


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

We sure have some great photographers here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Dutch said:


> 1st crappie of the new year...Lake Sinclair 1-26
> View attachment 1000425


Sweet,I hear you are the crappie king,,,,congrats,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Dutch said:


> 1st crappie of the new year...Lake Sinclair 1-26
> View attachment 1000425


Is that a Mr Crappie jig?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Sweet,I hear you are the crappie king,,,,congrats,,,,



I don't know about being the king, but I manage to put a few in the boat every now and then.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Is that a Mr Crappie jig?



Southern Pro Hot Grub.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Dutch said:


> I don't know about being the king, but I manage to put a few in the boat every now and then.


I hear ya,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Dutch said:


> Southern Pro Hot Grub.


I need to try my hand at crappie fishin,,,,would love to fish with you and the Ol Cap'n on Sinclair,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Really want to get down for the white bass run,,,,never fished for them,,,,


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2020)

I can shoot you a PM when it gets right  and I'll take you.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Dutch said:


> I can shoot you a PM when it gets right  and I'll take you.


I'm gonna try for Mar,,,,like last year,,,,but didn't work out,,,,God willing it will this year,,,,

Thank you Sir,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## 4HAND (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 27, 2020)

Good sized offspring.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2020)

One of these things just doesn't belong here........


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 28, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of these things just doesn't belong here........


? ? ? ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 28, 2020)

I found another old grits mill stone down by the river today squirrel hunting. I laid my rifle on it for scale (35.75 ') . That things between 16-18 inches thick. It would take a good team of mules to get it out.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 28, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I found another old grits mill stone down by the river today squirrel hunting. I laid my rifle on it for scale (35.75 ') . That things between 16-18 inches thick. It would take a good team of mules to get it out.View attachment 1000590View attachment 1000591


I would love to have that. I think I'd put it at the corner of the front porch.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 28, 2020)

If y'all roll up on me hurtin' just throw me in the back of the truck and haul me to Gradys. No thanks on the death flight.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 28, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> I would love to have that.



Me too! I wonder if we can sneak in there with the Kubota?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 28, 2020)

Finally done priming the front porch. 
Had sprayer issues the first day and ran out of primer. 
It took 15 gallons of primer. That beaded plywood acts like a sponge. There are 6+ coats of primer on it.

I'll go back tomorrow and hit any places that I missed with the caulk.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 28, 2020)

Sophie does not like the rain.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 28, 2020)

I was shimming windows and doors the other day and found a bat between the door jamb and the jack stud.
Got him out and set him outside. He wasn't very energetic. I have a feeling he may not have made it.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 28, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I was shimming windows and doors the other day and found a bat between the door jamb and the jack stud.
> Got him out and set him outside. He wasn't very energetic. I have a feeling he may not have made it.
> 
> View attachment 1000626View attachment 1000627


I don't like them thangs! I done a remodel a while back that had an infestation of bats. They had to be removed and the attic cleaned before any work could be done.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 29, 2020)

Love coastal sunrises.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 29, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I was shimming windows and doors the other day and found a bat between the door jamb and the jack stud.
> Got him out and set him outside. He wasn't very energetic. I have a feeling he may not have made it.
> 
> View attachment 1000626View attachment 1000627



They cannot take off from the ground.  They have to fall down off something to get airborne.  You need to put them up on the edge of a picnic table or something.

So, if you left him on the floor and he couldn't crawl to a wall or something he could climb up to take off, he probably didn't make it.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Jan 29, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> I don't like them thangs! I done a remodel a while back that had an infestation of bats. They had to be removed and the attic cleaned before any work could be done.



Don't want them in the house, but outside, they are great for keeping down the skeeter population.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 29, 2020)

My security system. 

I've posted pics of him before, but took this one when I was leaving for work.


----------



## oldguy (Jan 29, 2020)

4HAND said:


> My security system.
> View attachment 1000714
> I've posted pics of him before, but took this one when I was leaving for work.


He's a beut!!


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 29, 2020)

oldguy said:


> He's a beut!!


Thank you sir! He's as smart as he is handsome.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 29, 2020)

4HAND said:


> My security system.
> View attachment 1000714
> I've posted pics of him before, but took this one when I was leaving for work.


What a beauty,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 29, 2020)

From the back porch this morningless than 10 minutes later from the road


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 29, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> From the back porch this morningView attachment 1000724less than 10 minutes later from the road
> View attachment 1000725


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 29, 2020)

4HAND said:


> My security system.
> View attachment 1000714
> I've posted pics of him before, but took this one when I was leaving for work.


Always wanted one and a white one also,,,,saw very few in Germany,,,,lots of Rotts though,,,,


----------



## redeli (Jan 29, 2020)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1000484


Get him in the weigh room with that frame


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 29, 2020)

redeli said:


> Get him in the weigh room with that frame


That's in the works. Coach will put them in weight room after season ends.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## 4HAND (Jan 29, 2020)

dixiecutter said:


> View attachment 1000734


Now THAT'S a good pic!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 30, 2020)

.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 30, 2020)

dixiecutter said:


> View attachment 1000734





dixiecutter said:


> View attachment 1000734


Great Pic,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 30, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> .View attachment 1000819View attachment 1000820View attachment 1000821View attachment 1000822View attachment 1000823


Great pic's,,,,


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 31, 2020)

Some of the inner parts of a cotton picker head. After they’ve been pressure cleaned.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2020)

......


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Some of the inner parts of a cotton picker head. After they’ve been pressure cleaned.View attachment 1000944View attachment 1000945


Really interesting,,,,heck I couldn't lift those gears if I wanted too,,,,? ? ? ?, would love to work on those,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2020)

In the rain last Friday.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> In the rain last Friday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1001132View attachment 1001133


Great ecosystem there Nic,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Great ecosystem there Nic,,,,




One of the area plantations I get to shoot doves and turkey hunt on. Got exclusive use of their private boat ramp on the Flint River too. It is a beautiful place, as are all the plantations.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> .View attachment 1000819View attachment 1000820View attachment 1000821View attachment 1000822View attachment 1000823


Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> One of the area plantations I get to shoot doves and turkey hunt on. Got exclusive use of their private boat ramp on the Flint River too. It is a beautiful place, as are all the plantations.


Your really blessed,,,,would they put up with a Yank,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Your really blessed,,,,would they put up with a Yank,,,,? ? ? ?




Kinda doubt it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2020)

Tufted titmouse.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Tufted titmouse.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1001138


Great Pic Nic,,,,Wow,,,,nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Kinda doubt it.


? ? ? ?,,,,story of my life,,,,


----------



## ChanceHill (Feb 2, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Kinda doubt it.


Nice, informative, 3 word reply.  LOL


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2020)

ChanceHill said:


> Nice, informative, 3 word reply.  LOL


? ? ? ?


----------



## ChanceHill (Feb 2, 2020)

Wifey moved some furniture and took over the family room today to lay out her latest project.  King size.  That's a lot of sewing, but she's a machine when she gets going.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2020)

ChanceHill said:


> Wifey moved some furniture and took over the family room today to lay out her latest project.  King size.  That's a lot of sewing, but she's a machine when she gets going.
> 
> View attachment 1001140


Nice,,,,pretty,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2020)

ChanceHill said:


> Wifey moved some furniture and took over the family room today to lay out her latest project.  King size.  That's a lot of sewing, but she's a machine when she gets going.
> 
> View attachment 1001140


The wife knits,,,,knitted a German flag scarf years ago,,,,warm,,,,


----------



## Quepos1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Bowl of Texas red and peach cobbler fresh from the oven


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Quepos1 said:


> Bowl of Texas red and peach cobbler fresh from the oven


Looks great,,,,let's see the insides,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Break out the ration cards,,,,the sun in February here,,,,


----------



## Stroker (Feb 3, 2020)

Saw this low rent snow bird headed south on I-475 in Bibb county yesterday.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 3, 2020)

One of my last deer hunts this season....


----------



## Patriot44 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hilsman said:


> One of my last deer hunts this season....View attachment 1001296


That looks like a reclaimed chalk mine.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 3, 2020)

Dutch said:


> 1st crappie of the new year...Lake Sinclair 1-26
> View attachment 1000425


Is that the best color or do you use others too ?


----------



## Dutch (Feb 3, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Is that the best color or do you use others too ?



yeah...I have a "few" other colors...

Old pic, I have about ALOT more colors than this now. And Rods and reels...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 3, 2020)

Dutch said:


> yeah...I have a "few" other colors...
> 
> Old pic, I have about ALOT more colors than this now. And Rods and reels...
> 
> View attachment 1001318



Is Southern Pro jigs all you use ?


----------



## Dutch (Feb 3, 2020)

And jigheads...but I pour and paint my own to save a few $...for more jigs

Pouring and powder coating setup


----------



## Dutch (Feb 3, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Is Southern Pro jigs all you use ?



Southern Pro, Bobby Garland, Charlie Brewer, and Jiffy Jigs are my go-to baits.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 3, 2020)

The rod collection


----------



## CurLee (Feb 3, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Sophie does not like the rain.


Doberman's a great dog but they sure are sissies when it comes to the weather! Gotta watch mine in the rain cause he'll sneak around front and poop on the front porch!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## j_seph (Feb 3, 2020)

Gilbert


----------



## Dutch (Feb 3, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1001327View attachment 1001327


Them pics got my casting arm to twitching.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 3, 2020)

j_seph said:


> GilbertView attachment 1001328



Self portrait?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 3, 2020)

Stroker said:


> Saw this low rent snow bird headed south on I-475 in Bibb county View attachment 1001288yesterday.



He could have sold those two VDubs and bought a real motor home. I do like what he's done with the place though. Thinking outside the bus.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 3, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Break out the ration cards,,,,the sun in February here,,,,



You need to tell 4hand to come on up and enjoy that snow with you. He can have my share.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 3, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> View attachment 1001332View attachment 1001333



Cool track pic!


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 3, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> You need to tell 4hand to come on up and enjoy that snow with you. He can have my share.


Speaking of, we've got a long weekend coming up!


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 4, 2020)

Stroker said:


> Saw this low rent snow bird headed south on I-475 in Bibb county View attachment 1001288yesterday.


...."Comes with two private, air conditioned suites".....


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 4, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> You need to tell 4hand to come on up and enjoy that snow with you. He can have my share.


He knows that he's welcome,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 4, 2020)

j_seph said:


> GilbertView attachment 1001328



I have a monkey dog. His name is Wilson. And a cat, big one, Houdini. Had lots of critters. Never a goat. Fun


----------



## GreenPig (Feb 5, 2020)

CurLee said:


> Doberman's a great dog but they sure are sissies when it comes to the weather! Gotta watch mine in the rain cause he'll sneak around front and poop on the front porch!


I'm not a fan of pooping in the rain myself. Sounds like he's smart.


----------



## GreenPig (Feb 5, 2020)

j_seph said:


> GilbertView attachment 1001328


I'm sorry. But that's a strange looking dog.?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 5, 2020)

j_seph said:


> GilbertView attachment 1001328


Love the name,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## rosewood (Feb 5, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> I'm sorry. But that's a strange looking dog.?


Strange bark too I bet.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 5, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> I'm sorry. But that's a strange looking dog.?


Sad part is he acts more like a lap dog then my dog does bahaha


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 5, 2020)

Kinards SC


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 6, 2020)

Miss Bea is not fond of the bow Mrs fireman insists she wears.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 7, 2020)

Me and my Grandboy today.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 7, 2020)

Dutch said:


> Me and my Grandboy today.
> 
> View attachment 1001945


Oh wow! Future deer hunting buddy right there. ?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 7, 2020)

Ain’t nothing grander !!!  Before you know it Papa will be making the T ball circuit


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2020)

Dutch said:


> Me and my Grandboy today.
> 
> View attachment 1001945


Fishin partner,,,,nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Miss Bea is not fond of the bow Mrs fireman insists she wears.View attachment 1001742


She's a beauty,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> Kinards SC
> View attachment 1001713View attachment 1001714


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2020)

Nala chillin,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 8, 2020)

Random


----------



## Dutch (Feb 8, 2020)

Since we are posting dogs...Max, my 109lb fur missle


----------



## GreenPig (Feb 8, 2020)

Dutch said:


> Since we are posting dogs...Max, my 109lb fur missle
> View attachment 1002125


Good looking dog. I bet those ears can hear into the future.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 9, 2020)

me pond busted with the heavy rain


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 9, 2020)

been leaking for 25 years lol


----------



## GreenPig (Feb 9, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> me pond busted with the heavy rain
> 
> View attachment 1002293View attachment 1002294


Sorry. I'd be upset if I lost my fish.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 9, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> Sorry. I'd be upset if I lost my fish.



they are in a better place, lake robinson is not far downstream , the sneaky neighbors are the most upset, i think a buddy of mine can fix it


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 9, 2020)

Had a beaver dam bust on our place about 10 years ago. Drained the lower half of the marsh for two seasons, until they got it fixed.



ClemsonRangers said:


> me pond busted with the heavy rain
> 
> View attachment 1002293View attachment 1002294


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 10, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> View attachment 1002336


Like that color truck,,,,we got about 2 inches yesterday,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Dutch said:


> Since we are posting dogs...Max, my 109lb fur missle
> View attachment 1002125


What a beauty,,,,about the same size as Nala,,,,


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Like that color truck,,,,we got about 2 inches yesterday,,,,


We ended up with 3" if it been colder we probably would have had 5.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 11, 2020)

Inside of a cotton picker bar, when the roll pins break it strips the gear. The gears spin, in turn spinning each spindle.  Each head has 16 front bars and 12 back bars.  20 spindles per bar.  Sometimes it’s one, sometimes it’s all 20 of the gears.  15-30 minutes per bar, depending on gear count.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2020)

Supper at squirrel camp last Friday night:


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 11, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Supper at squirrel camp last Friday night:
> View attachment 1002476



How big of squirrels you got up there to give up a hunk a meat like that??????


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2020)

He got some mega toad squirrels......NCHB is a trophy squirrel hunter


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks like a Sabre Toothed Squirrellasaurus steak.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2020)

We got some bigguns. That's what happens if you let 'em hop for several years and name them for the hit list instead of running a gray-it's-sauteed club. This one was named Gnawstradamus. I hunted him for seven years before I finally put a 40-grain CCI Mini-mag into him with my Winchester rifle after sneaking up on him with my Mossy Oak camo.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 11, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> We got some bigguns. That's what happens if you let 'em hop for several years and name them instead of running a gray-it's-sauteed club. This one was named Gnawstradamus. I hunted him for seven years before I finally put a 40-grain CCI Mini-mag into him with my Winchester rifle after sneaking up on him with my Mossy Oak camo.



First liar doesn't have a chance around here....
I bow to the master!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 11, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> We got some bigguns. That's what happens if you let 'em hop for several years and name them for the hit list instead of running a gray-it's-sauteed club. This one was named Gnawstradamus. I hunted him for seven years before I finally put a 40-grain CCI Mini-mag into him with my Winchester rifle after sneaking up on him with my Mossy Oak camo.



I'm so happy that you were able to slay that beast; especially considering the history you had with him!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2020)

Da Possum said:


> I'm so happy that you were able to slay that beast; especially considering the history you had with him!!


I am truly blessed. My mount should be back in a few months. He had 7" G-1 incisors.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 11, 2020)

Squirellus Giganticus

Long thought extinct until recently.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 11, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I am truly blessed. My mount should be back in a few months. He had 7" G-1 incisors.



Some hunters are all about the incisor and tail length. I am a meat eater. You can’t eat incisors or tail hair.


----------



## Jeepnfish (Feb 11, 2020)

The head on that skirrel must be the size of a Rottweiler!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Some hunters are all about the incisor and tail length. I am a meat eater. You can’t eat incisors or tail hair.


Y'all "gray-it's-sauteed" hunters are the reason we can't have good trophy squirrel hunting like they have up north.  If you want meat, shoot a chipmunk.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 11, 2020)

Maybe you could plant some hybrid Oaks and Hickories,put out protein pellets,plant a corn patch for the squirrels. If you feed them up you could probably record book tree rats before long. Select the best specimens by trapping and crossbreed with select females. Manage them like deer are managed,you know like other livestock. I've read of 3 foot long squirrels that live in India,import some cross them with fox squirrels. you may have to completely cage your property to prevent poaching. Select offspring for incisors,tail length,coat color,weight,or jumping distance. Get something going.


----------



## GreenPig (Feb 11, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> How big of squirrels you got up there to give up a hunk a meat like that??????


My thought exactly. Might need 00 buck.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 11, 2020)

a little early


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 11, 2020)

8 years fine,,,,this year,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 11, 2020)

I've got some extra luggage I ain't using, if I send it to you will you get the heck out of there?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> a little early
> 
> View attachment 1002542View attachment 1002543


You always take some great shots in your travels. Is that up toward Chesnee?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 11, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> You always take some great shots in your travels. Is that up toward Chesnee?



Ridge Spring today, those peaches might be in trouble, saw workers out there spraying today and some workers pruning looked like


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 11, 2020)

My buddy Jesse James brushin' dem teef.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 11, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> We got some bigguns. That's what happens if you let 'em hop for several years and name them for the hit list instead of running a gray-it's-sauteed club. This one was named Gnawstradamus. I hunted him for seven years before I finally put a 40-grain CCI Mini-mag into him with my Winchester rifle after sneaking up on him with my Mossy Oak camo.



Woulda been a goodun next year.


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 11, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> We got some bigguns. That's what happens if you let 'em hop for several years and name them for the hit list instead of running a gray-it's-sauteed club. This one was named Gnawstradamus. I hunted him for seven years before I finally put a 40-grain CCI Mini-mag into him with my Winchester rifle after sneaking up on him with my Mossy Oak camo.


Did you have one of the ozone machines?


----------



## sea trout (Feb 11, 2020)

Wet red Georgia clay and pine needles mix


----------



## GreenPig (Feb 11, 2020)

sea trout said:


> Wet red Georgia clay and pine needles mix
> View attachment 1002571


Been there with tires and boots.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 28, 2020)

It was cool in N Florida this morning. 
Cleaned my daughter's windshields for her.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 28, 2020)

Took out an undersized beam
And put in something that will tote the load


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 29, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Took out an undersized beamView attachment 1004783
> And put in something that will tote the loadView attachment 1004784



You going to leave the beam showing or mud over it?


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 29, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> You going to leave the beam showing or mud over it?


Sheetrock guy took care of it when he rehung the ceiling.


----------

